# Contest over!!!- A FREE Martin for now! A Martin for life!!!-M4L



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

*ArcheryTalk.com Martin Compound Bow Give Away!*
It's our way of saying thanks for making this archery community the best in the world! Pick a number between 1-30,000 and ENTER IT HERE. The person who guesses the closest to the lucky number wins a Martin Compound Bow of their choice.(camo only, no target colors)​.

_10 runners-up win an ArcheryTalk.com hat and Martin T-shirt._

Be sure to post the model and cam system you want in response to this thread!


*ENTER THE MARTIN BOW GIVEAWAY!*
Drawing Ends April 14th, 2006 - winner announced April 17th, 2006.

*Do not reply to this thread with a number. Use this thread to enter the name of the bow you want to win.*​


----------



## miked (Jun 1, 2004)

*DO NOT ENTER NUMBERS ON THIS THREAD. CLICK ON THE LINK IN THE POST TO ENTER YOUR PERSONAL INFORMATION AND NUMBER.*

Post the bow you want to win in response to this thread.

_Mods, admin, and Martin employees are not eligible. _Only ArcheryTalk.com registered users may apply. You can register an ArcheryTalk.com account by clicking register at the top of the page.


----------



## CALLMAKER (Mar 29, 2004)

Slayer - Dyna Cam


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Slayer Extreme SE nitrous-X


----------



## SSIUV4L (Mar 4, 2005)

i'll take the obt 2 if i win.
if that's not available i'll take the reg. p3 magnum w/ nitrous cams
thanks


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

C4 Cougar Elite Nitrous


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

RazorX with se limbs. Black riser, camo limbs and limb pockets. Tru-arc+ cams


----------



## X-Cam (Mar 5, 2003)

Tigress Elite Tru Arc+


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

Razor X Elite


----------



## hdhunter (Oct 24, 2002)

Shadow cat extreme.......XRG limbs......Nitrous X cams (A)......in black please......opps, looks like I will have to take camo!


----------



## Detemeat (Oct 1, 2002)

Shadow cat extreme.......XRG limbs......Nitrous X cams (A)......in black please!


hdhunter has some good taste!


----------



## rkrystof (Jan 3, 2004)

*Shadowcat Elite Nitrous X..................*

If God is willing.....................?

Rick K


----------



## ArcheryPlus (May 18, 2005)

C4 Cougar Elite Nitrous Cam


----------



## Archersteve (Oct 14, 2004)

Shadowcat, Nitrous Cams, Magnum limbs, Camo if you please.:thumbs_up : 

On the other hand, how about that new Rytera Bullet X, sure like to try your other line out as well.:drool:


----------



## mitcheyb (Feb 7, 2005)

*slayer extreme*

slayer extreme nitrious cam 29 inch orange color


----------



## Robert Ogden (Aug 13, 2005)

*Iam going to win ..lol*

C4 xcam blue ghost flames


----------



## tuggersclan (Nov 16, 2003)

Shadow cat x-tream , Love my new slayer!


----------



## Hans (Oct 9, 2003)

shadowcat extreme, elite limbs, Nitrous X cams, 60#, 65%Let of, DL 29 gost flame black.


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

razor x nitrous x elite limbs


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

P3 elite, 26" draw, 55lbs. max


----------



## mudpup (Nov 9, 2005)

if on the off chance, donate to the MAKE A WISH FOUNDATION.
take a kid hunting.:wink:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Camo C4 Elite black limbs with Nitrous X-cams


----------



## selectarchery (Oct 12, 2002)

Slayer X - dyna cam


----------



## Rick James (Oct 7, 2004)

Slayer Extreme SE w/ Nitrous X in black nickel.


----------



## letmfly (Jan 21, 2006)

*M4l*

SHADOW CAT EXTREME, ELITE LIMBS NITROUS X CAMS (A) 6H LIMBS:wink:


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

C4 Elite Nitrous, and thanks.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 3, 2003)

*If the luck is with me*

Razor x, nitrous x, elite limbs


----------



## camocritters (Oct 15, 2002)

*ShadowCat SE Tru-Arc - Blue Flame*

ShadowCat SE Tru-Arc - Blue Flame
31" draw 60 lbs


----------



## Festus (Jan 4, 2003)

Razor X Elite......:wink:


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

*Slayer Extreme Nitrous*

Oh, I NEVER win anything, but I gotta' try! Slayer Extreme w/Nitrous please!


----------



## Cougar Mag (Jun 17, 2003)

Shadowcat Extreme with Nitrous cams......50-60 lbs. @ 29.5" draw.


----------



## half-strut (Aug 30, 2004)

razor x nitrous x elite


----------



## jman_23 (Nov 1, 2003)

*Shadow Cat Extreme...*

Shadow Cat Extreme,Nos X,28" 65% let off,Elite Limbs,35-50 lb limbs.


----------



## BOW GUY (Feb 13, 2003)

Razor X Elite Nitros X


----------



## railbird (May 21, 2005)

Slayer


----------



## shades9323 (Dec 27, 2004)

I can't believe how many people don't read the whole thread.

It says CAMO only NO TARGET COLORS!!!:no: :frusty:

Shadowcat Magnum, 28" draw and 55lb limbs. Nitrous X cams, regular axles.


----------



## LastCall (Mar 18, 2005)

Razor x - elite limbs- nitrous x - 50lbs


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

*Here's what I would like.....*

Razor X riser, Elite limbs, Nitrous cams......


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

Shadowcat Extreme, Elite limbs NOS X cams, 65lbs


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

TexasGuy said:


> Razor X riser, Elite limbs, Nitrous cams......



ditto-Razor X elite


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

Razor X Elite, Nitrous X, target colors


----------



## Q!! (May 3, 2005)

Slayer X SE with Nitrous-X


----------



## big island boy (Oct 15, 2005)

*martin*

Slayer Xtreme with nitrous cams


----------



## CarpCommander (Feb 5, 2003)

*Slayer Xtreme*

Nitrous cams...


----------



## dfe3l2n (Feb 22, 2006)

Martin Slayer


----------



## 2112 (Feb 6, 2003)

Slayer extreme, nitrous cams


----------



## BULSEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

Razor X Elite


----------



## KSNimrod (Dec 14, 2004)

RazorX Elite. That's gonna be so sweet!


----------



## Shootin Str8 (May 22, 2002)

*If anybody is interested.....*



mudpup said:


> if on the off chance, donate to the MAKE A WISH FOUNDATION.
> take a kid hunting.:wink:


I noticed the wink and hear what you are screaming. If anyone is interested, former Minnesota Make A Wish Board members, who would not let the National Make a Wish organization dictate that they could no longer offer dying kids hunting trips, have since founded a new charity, Wishes & More. They are now my charity of choice. If you are interested in more info, PM me and I will send you the contact info.

Sorry to highjack the thread.....just touched a sensitive spot,
Shootin Str8


----------



## Friar Tuck (Nov 18, 2004)

*Winning bow...*

Slayer X - Nitrous Cams


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Saber SE with Dyna cams


----------



## No.4shot (Dec 11, 2005)

Slayer extreme with Nitrous X


----------



## zenoutback (Mar 27, 2006)

Tigress Elite Tru Arc+ (LH)


----------



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

Razor X Elite, Nitrous X 35-50 lh


----------



## straitshot (Jul 6, 2005)

slayer x nitrous cams.


----------



## archerrich (Jan 13, 2003)

Slayer SE - Nitrous


----------



## SMichaels (Aug 31, 2004)

Slayer Xtreme, Nitrous Cams


----------



## osunut (Dec 30, 2004)

slayer extreme with nitrous cams


----------



## jaws (Dec 6, 2002)

Slayer Extreme SE nitrous-X:wink:


----------



## bruteforce1 (Mar 4, 2006)

shadowcat extreme, elite limbs, Nitrous X cams


----------



## pronghorn (Jul 16, 2003)

Slayr Extreme w/ Nitrous


----------



## crarbo1 (Mar 22, 2003)

Razor X, Elite Limbs, Nitrous cams, Right Handed, 50 to 60 #'s


----------



## CHADM (Feb 28, 2006)

*Yea*

Slayer Extreme SE nitrous-X


----------



## OneBowTie (Jun 14, 2002)

THE CUSTOM OBT2 BOW.....which of course will than be handed over to another team member.....:wink: 

of course i cant actually win this bow....

but good luck to all ..........someone will soon be really MARTIN PROUD


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)

*Martin Give away*

When I win I want a Martin Slayer X with nitrous cams, 70lb limbs, and a 28in draw. Guys give up I'm gonna win this one.


----------



## ridgerunner (Jun 24, 2003)

Mercury RH
18-24" draw
20-35 lbs


----------



## hoosierarcher (Mar 25, 2004)

*Shadowcat extreme*

I would love a shadowcat extreme w/ nitrous cams!!!


----------



## flatliner (May 2, 2005)

*Slayer Extreme*

A 60LB'er for me! I'd like the sound of "I OWN A SLAYER"!


----------



## farmdude (Mar 6, 2006)

dontpunchit said:


> i'll take the obt 2 if i win.
> if that's not available i'll take the reg. p3 magnum w/ nitrous cams
> thanks


SAME HERE!!!


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

Slayr Extreme 
RH
29"
70lbs
Nitroux X


----------



## t8ter (Apr 7, 2003)

Slayer Extreme se nitrous cams.


----------



## DJB (Apr 12, 2005)

Razor X Elite, Blue


----------



## Fly Low (Feb 3, 2004)

*Thanks!*

C4Cougar, Elite limbs, Nitrous cams.


----------



## jsager (Apr 21, 2003)

Shadow Cat X
Magnum Limbs
Nitrous Cams


----------



## mobowhntr (Jan 29, 2005)

If I am lucky enough to win, I would like a Slayer X w/ Nitrous Cams. Thanks Martin Archery for the chance:cocktail:.


----------



## mossihornslayer (Apr 1, 2005)

*For My Wife*

A Slayer X Nitrous Cams Rh 45-60lb For My Wife


----------



## BUCKSTER (Jan 20, 2003)

I would like a Slayer rh 25" 60#

Thank you very much


----------



## PatriotDually (Oct 14, 2005)

Slayer Extreme plzzzzz


----------



## toxotis (Apr 7, 2005)

Razor-X Elite


----------



## Vihan (May 23, 2005)

Love my Slayr SE 
Would love the Shadowcat x Elite with Nitrous cams :wink:


----------



## Swifty (Jan 22, 2006)

Slayer X with Dyna Cam please :darkbeer:


----------



## T-LaBee (Dec 28, 2003)

*Lucky me...*

Shadowcat Extreme, Elite limbs NOS X cams, 60-70 28 inch draw


----------



## ammobooger (Feb 9, 2004)

Slayer Extreme Nitrous


----------



## Hector (Sep 5, 2003)

razor X, elite limb, nitrous X cams


----------



## ky_hunter (Sep 11, 2005)

Slayer Extreme - Nitrous


----------



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

:sad:  I can't play either.

But I hope the lucky winner enjoys their new bow.


----------



## meschke (Feb 6, 2006)

slayer extreme nitrous


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

Razor X SE Tru-arc cam.


----------



## FUSL (Mar 17, 2006)

saber dyna cam


----------



## J.C. (Aug 20, 2004)

Shadowcat X Elite


----------



## heathshayne (Feb 15, 2004)

Shadowcat Extreme, nitrous x

-Billy


----------



## Billy Bob (Jul 24, 2004)

Razor X mag limbs with nitrous cam and platinum ghost flame annodizing. Pick me, pick me.


----------



## KPinNC (Nov 28, 2005)

*razor x, please*


----------



## 38chaz (Aug 15, 2004)

Slayer Extreme SE Nitrous Dual Cam


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

70lb slayer extreme nitrous 30''


----------



## 30060X (Jul 3, 2003)

*Martin for Now*

Shadow Cat Nitrous X Elite limbs


----------



## bigdog4real (Jan 4, 2006)

shadowcat extreme, elite limbs, Nitrous X cams, 60#, 65%Let of, DL 29


----------



## barkley44 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Slayer X*

w/ Nitrous cams
28" draw, 60 - 70 pound


----------



## KYShooter (Jun 23, 2004)

Razor x - elite limbs- nitrous x - 60lbs

Thanks again Martin!


----------



## C. Renfrow (Jan 27, 2005)

Razor X
Elite Limbs


----------



## Tenspot (Mar 23, 2004)

Slayer X SE Nitrous Cam


----------



## hawgdawg (Sep 8, 2002)

razor x-nitrous cam


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

*Martin*



KYShooter said:


> Razor x - elite limbs- nitrous x - 60lbs
> 
> Thanks again Martin!



Yup, This is what i would like!


----------



## ka_key02 (Mar 6, 2005)

Slayer SE Extreme Nitros Cams


----------



## litegun (Jan 1, 2003)

*Martin bow*

Slayer Extreme SE Nitorus


----------



## tenshot (Mar 15, 2003)

Shadowcat Elite Nitrous


----------



## gmcman (Sep 9, 2004)

shadowcat extreme se,nitrous x shoot through,


----------



## Like The Angel (Nov 14, 2005)

*Crosses Fingers*

RazorX with elite limbs and Nitrous-X cams in 50-60. =)


----------



## crhye250r (Oct 27, 2005)

Slayer X SE Nitrous Cams Shoot through.


----------



## beenfarr (Feb 13, 2006)

*Thanks*

Slayer Extreme SE nitrous-X - Thanks for a great opportunity!


----------



## elk stalker (Aug 30, 2004)

Slayer X, nitrous cams,


----------



## whoa (Apr 5, 2004)

Slayer X w/ Nitrous


----------



## huntelk (Jan 11, 2004)

*I'm feelin' lucky!*

How about a Slayer extreme with Nitrous cams?


----------



## orlybow (Jul 12, 2005)

I'll take the SlayerXtreme SE w/nitrous cams.   

thanks,
orlybow


----------



## oh-bowhunter (Jun 19, 2005)

*Slayer for me!!*

Slayer X with Nitrous!!!

I can't wait!


----------



## Selil (Sep 5, 2005)

Slayer


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

*I will take a...*

shadow cat with the nitrous x cams.


----------



## bowjunkie (Sep 9, 2002)

*Bow*

Razor X Elite Nitros


----------



## Blake Miller (Aug 8, 2005)

Would love to try out the Slayer X


----------



## logo2 (Aug 8, 2003)

*my choice*

Shadow cat elite with nitrous cam for me (27,5" 60#) plîiiiiz


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

*Slayer X Extreme- XRG- Nitrous*

good luck to all.


----------



## Epinepherine (Mar 4, 2006)

Slayer Extreme, nitrous cams.


----------



## forgeguy (Mar 9, 2006)

*martin*



joelc said:


> *ArcheryTalk.com Martin Compound Bow Give Away!*
> It's our way of saying thanks for making this archery community the best in the world! Pick a number between 1-30,000 and ENTER IT HERE. The person who guesses the closest to the lucky number wins a Martin Compound Bow of their choice.(camo only, no target colors)​.
> 
> _10 runners-up win an ArcheryTalk.com hat and Martin T-shirt._
> ...


razor x se dyna


----------



## blademan (May 8, 2005)

*Shadowcat*

Shadowcat Extreme- Make mine left hand please! I'll take whatever color you send me:wink:


----------



## lern (Mar 21, 2005)

Razor X, Elite, 60# Nitrous Cams, Shoot Thru System, Left handed


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

Slayer X for me!!


----------



## bigshaft (Jul 11, 2002)

*martin*

p3 elite


----------



## tayloel (May 12, 2005)

*Razor X riser, Elite limbs, Nitrous cams*

Never hurts to try.


----------



## shorty (Apr 18, 2004)

tigress 24" tru arc 30/40:wink:


----------



## Washi (Jan 23, 2005)

C4 Cougar SE Tru Arc+ 70lb peak weight 29" draw


----------



## Ohioarcher1 (Jun 24, 2002)

ShadowCat Elite Nitrous cams.


----------



## joetc (Nov 21, 2005)

Slayer Extreme-Nitrous Cams-28"


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

Razor X Elite Nitros 26" Draw.


----------



## Jakeris10 (Mar 1, 2005)

*Martin Rules!*

Slayer Extreme Nitrous X Cams Camo'ed out in style


----------



## nalley1952 (Dec 9, 2005)

c4 elite 26"


----------



## Andreas (Jan 7, 2004)

Slayer Extreme SE nitrous-X


----------



## big buck #8 (Mar 2, 2004)

Shadowcat, Nitrous Cams, Magnum limbs, Camo


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Slayer extreme, nitrous cams


----------



## HV Bowman (Sep 30, 2002)

I'll take a Slayr Extreme with Nitrius X Cams.


----------



## Dave Nowlin (May 21, 2003)

Hatfield Takedown , thank you.
Dave Nowlin


----------



## MN Doe Hunter (Dec 22, 2003)

Slayer Extreme, Nitrous X cams, magnum limbs, camo


----------



## andy7yo (Nov 22, 2005)

razorX SE dyna cam


----------



## rdneckhntr (Oct 23, 2005)

C4Cougar Elite Nitrous Camo......if i get lucky.......


----------



## Pride Hunter (Aug 6, 2005)

*It's Mine!*

Slayer Xtreme


----------



## DCGO3 (Dec 14, 2002)

ShadowCat Elite Nitrous cams


----------



## fishycatfish (Dec 10, 2005)

*slayer x nitrous cams*

yep


----------



## TomK (Jul 24, 2002)

Shadowcat extreme with elite limbs and nitrous cams.

Tom.


----------



## Jacko (Feb 1, 2003)

Hmmmm, one of each? Ok, Slayer Extreme


----------



## gmbellew (Aug 11, 2004)

razor x, elite, nitrous, right handed, 50 lbs


----------



## short-n-fast (Dec 4, 2004)

Shadowcat - XRG 5-m's , 60 lbs max , N-X b cams , Mini mods , set her as close as you can to 7.5 brace highth . 27.5 drawlength. Black Nickle if ya gotit Orange if ya dont.

Thanks martin


----------



## neednew1 (Jan 7, 2006)

Slayer Extreme SE Nitrous


----------



## Wild Bill 71 (Dec 4, 2004)

Razor X, SE limb, Nitrous B base cam, RH 60# max

Thanks
Bill


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

I would love a Slayer X with the nitrous cam 28" draw and 70lb peak weight!!!!


----------



## bowhunter7275 (Feb 15, 2005)

Slayer


----------



## tjsnipehunter (Jul 17, 2005)

c4cougar magnum Dyna-cam


----------



## Orion6 (Jan 27, 2003)

Phantom Magnum Dynacam in Breakup camo.
27" DL, 60-70 weight.

Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## DBRASCO (Feb 23, 2006)

Slayer Xtreme Nitrous cams


----------



## Bushmaster (Feb 14, 2006)

*Luck be a lady*

Slayer Extreme - Nitrous cam:tongue:


----------



## robertyb (Jul 19, 2004)

Slayer Extreme


----------



## insatiable (Feb 8, 2005)

*Slayr*

Slayr w/nitrous cams.
Insatiable


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 19, 2003)

*Slayer Extreme with Nitrous Cams*

Oh boy!!!!!


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Razor X Elite with Nitrous X cams


----------



## minnesotahunter (Apr 13, 2003)

Slayer Extreme Nitrous


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

Razor x


----------



## tek (Feb 1, 2005)

Slayr w/Nitrous cams please


----------



## hawgslayer (Jul 20, 2004)

:cocktail: 

Send my new Saber SE Dyna-Cam----RH-----60 TO 70#'s---to my house at your leasure or when you get around to it.....Thanks:darkbeer:


----------



## wookie (Oct 11, 2002)

Slayer X....Nitrous X


----------



## GatorSlayer (Oct 24, 2003)

RazorX Nitrous Elite 
40# pull
28.25 draw
Left Hand


----------



## Trapper (Jul 26, 2003)

Slayer X
Dyna-Cam 
RH 70#
28" 
:thumbs_up


----------



## Tafkas (May 22, 2002)

Razor X Nitrous elite, [email protected]" (AMO)


----------



## Bow_Art (Oct 30, 2003)

"VISION" - longbow


----------



## markcarlson (Jan 3, 2003)

*bow drawing*

razer x straight limd nitrous cam
29 draw 60lbs


----------



## monty53 (Jun 19, 2002)

Slayer Extreme


----------



## Aussie Steve (Jun 3, 2005)

Shadowcat Elite Nitrous X..................


Have 2 martins allready love em both


----------



## BradleyP (Dec 7, 2003)

Shadowcat Elite with Nitrous cams please! 60lbs 28" draw.


----------



## pabuckkiller (Nov 14, 2004)

c4 cougar elite w/nitrous cams 27" 55-70 lbs.


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

ShadowCat X 
SE
Dyna Cam
28" 
70#


----------



## Timbow2 (Feb 11, 2003)

RaxorX with tru arc cam system with the elite limbs in camo.


----------



## knobby (Mar 4, 2003)

Razor X SE Nitrous X cams, 30 inch 70 lbs


----------



## ronedog (Feb 27, 2003)

if there is any justice in this world I will win a ....

Shadow Cat SE Dyna-Cam


----------



## txgolfer45 (Dec 20, 2005)

*Slayer X*

Slayer X please!

Scott


----------



## Hawkeye445 (Oct 24, 2005)

Slayer Extreme SE Nitrous X cams
28"
70#

Thanks


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

Slayer Extreme SE nitrous-X


----------



## mmaslanik (Sep 6, 2003)

Slayer SE Nitrous cams


----------



## kermitg1 (Feb 21, 2003)

*Slayer Extreme, Dyna-cam, 60#, 29"*

Thanks!!!


----------



## Gristle (Dec 4, 2005)

Slayer Exteme w/ Nitrous cam


----------



## house (May 9, 2005)

*Thanks for the offer!*

 Shadow Cat SE- Camo 30" draw 60#


----------



## trimmer (Mar 28, 2006)

*new slayer*

slayer x se with nitous x cams rh 55-70# mossy oak 29 inch draw 65% let off:dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## up_close (Jan 30, 2005)

*Wish Me Luck!*

Slayer X
Dyna-Cam 
RH 70#
28"
:first: :banana:


----------



## Pixies (Sep 21, 2002)

Shadowcat x Elite with Nitrous cams


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

P-3 Magnum Nitrous


----------



## Hasbro (Jul 5, 2003)

*Thanks Martin!!*

Razor X elite...Nitrous X 60#....he he....Right Hand...29" draw....75%LO


----------



## TMart3D (Sep 27, 2005)

Razor X Elite Limbs Nitros X cams


----------



## razorjack (Feb 27, 2006)

slayer extreme ,nitrus cams,29-1/2 draw, 75% letoff,BH 6"-1/2"


----------



## mstrmix (Mar 26, 2006)

shadowcat extreme se for me:wink:


----------



## pulse (Dec 18, 2005)

I would like the Saber with the tru-arc cams if I were to win.


----------



## thunderhead (Aug 18, 2002)

*bow*

razor x


----------



## Goldengoose (Feb 13, 2004)

*Martin Proud!*

Please make mine a Slayer Extreme, Nitrous X cams. Color it up in Black nickle finish and I would have a matching pair, to go with my Shadowcat. Oh yeah, Make mine left handed. 

"Martin Proud, say it again"


----------



## texasshooter10x (Feb 21, 2005)

slayer extreme 28in 60 pound
:darkbeer:


----------



## Silver Pine (Dec 9, 2005)

What a great idea - Thanks for the chance. :thumbs_up 

C4Cougar Elite Nitrous Camo

Rt hand - 31" - Nitrous X - 60 lbs

:RockOn: :RockOn: :RockOn: :RockOn: :RockOn: :RockOn: :RockOn:


----------



## djkillaz (Apr 14, 2005)

*Martin for now! A martin for life!!!! - M4L*

A Slayr Extreme, Black w/ nitros cams, 28" draw, shoot thru system !!!!


----------



## ShawnX (Mar 27, 2006)

Razor X SE with Dyna-Cam ...

***there you go ShawnX (joelc)***


----------



## Goldengoose (Feb 13, 2004)

Hope I did it right. Slayer Extreme. Nitrous X cams, Left hand please in target color. :wink: Something right around 65lb draw.


----------



## bowhntrmagnate (Feb 26, 2006)

*for me*

Im all over the shadowcat x/se


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Slayer*

I will take a Left hand slayer with Dyna cam. 60# and 28" thank you very much.


----------



## sunsignarcher (Mar 10, 2004)

slayer extreme se nitros x


----------



## panahsakti (Aug 2, 2005)

Razor X elite...Nitrous X 50#.Right Hand...26.5" draw....75%


----------



## inspector14 (Oct 15, 2004)

Slayer X w/dyna cam


----------



## raven16 (Oct 25, 2005)

slayer extreme-nitrous


----------



## bow_roller97 (Mar 14, 2006)

slayer-extreme w nitros cams


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2006)

c4 elite


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Slayer Extreme Nitrous Black riser, camo limbs 30" 65lbs


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Slayer X SE with Nitrous X system.
I love Martin shoot throughs.
Can you say fast.


----------



## HNTNWHTTAIL4LF (May 1, 2004)

Razor X,SE Limbs,Dyna Cam,60#,28.5DL,75% letoff

Thank you.


----------



## azone5 (Jan 5, 2004)

I would like to take possession of a gorgeous *Shadowcat Extreme, Nitrous Cams, Magnum limbs*. Thank you for the opportunity to win a great bow! :bounce:


----------



## homebrew (Mar 7, 2003)

*Bow*

Slayer X with Nitrous cam


----------



## JeffreySlayR (Mar 1, 2006)

*Martin for LIFE...*

Dream Catcher 60#... would be a "Dream come true!"


----------



## m80racin (Mar 28, 2006)

Slayer X


----------



## i'll hoyt ya (Nov 14, 2005)

slayer extreme. Rh 50-60 27 inch. thanks for the opportunity!:wink:


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

*I would choose...*

The Slayer X with Nitrous cams at 28.5 inches please.

It just gives me Fury goose bumps all over again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IL~Hunter (Jul 23, 2005)

Shadowcat Elite Nitrous X
Please!


----------



## Jayhawk (Nov 1, 2004)

Slayer Xtreme Nitrous 30" draw 65# limbs

Camo of course


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

ShadowCat Extreme....Nitous, B base, high let-off mini mods. 50-65lbs. Camo of course:wink:


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

Slayer Extreme, Nitrous 55-70 26.5" DL


----------



## MoBowman (Nov 5, 2002)

Slayer Extreme SE limbs and Dyna Cam's 28 inch right handed

Thanks for the opportunity, it will look great next to my Speedfire.


MoBowman ```---------->


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

Saber, Tru Arc+ cams, 75% let-off, RH.


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

*Slayer Extreme*

Slayer Extreme
29" 50-65# limbs
Nos cams 65%


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Mar 5, 2005)

Slayer Extreme SE Nitrous (LH :wink: ) 29", 60lb


----------



## Tonyk (Mar 28, 2006)

Saber with Tru Arc cams.


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 14, 2003)

60lb Slayer Extreme W/ Nitrous, 27" draw.


----------



## Hard Nocks (Jan 13, 2006)

*which one?*

Razor x elite limbs. Looks very forgiving!

rh-60lb nitrous x, 27"draw!


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

Slayer Extreme RH 70# 30+" draw


----------



## gordan (Dec 12, 2002)

Slayer Extreme Se with Nitrous...


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

Looks like the Slayer Extreme is the number one pic, maybe I should have pic the Slayer too:mg: 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Nope, already have one:RockOn:


----------



## Jason Shore (Dec 28, 2003)

C4 couger elite nitrous
Thanks Jason


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

*Thanks for the great offer!!*

Please make mine a Slayer Extreme w/ Nitrous????
30" DL and 50# DW

Excellent!!


----------



## FarmerPaul (Jun 9, 2005)

Slayer X


----------



## archer1941 (Nov 24, 2004)

razor x, nitious camx


----------



## joekidd (Dec 12, 2005)

Slayer-nitrous


----------



## steve-o (Nov 29, 2005)

If I'm the lucky one, 
Slayer extreme with nitros cam, 70 pound draw and 30 inch draw length.
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

Slayer Nitrous X 70lb 
C cam w/mini mod I think (29")


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

ShadowCat Extreme
Elite Limbs (50# peak)
NitrousX cams. 25.5" draw. B base cams with mini mods is what I'm shooting with now.

C'mon lucky number, daddy needs a new spot bow. M4L baby.:darkbeer:


----------



## John K (Dec 13, 2004)

*Delurk*

Hatfield takedown, 35lbs @ 28in.


----------



## kg4tyr (Jul 28, 2004)

*Razor X*


----------



## Mil6161 (Nov 13, 2003)

*Shadowcat*

Shadowcat--Single cam--70 lb. bow...27 inch draw


----------



## NoGoodAtClout (Dec 2, 2005)

*Winning*

A LH Quest, Dynacam, 50# would do very nicely thankyou..

Rob


----------



## erk (Jan 2, 2003)

*bow*

razorx nitrousx lh


----------



## RobVos (May 23, 2002)

Yesterday, I was the first to reply, but at the time I entered the number here before it was complete I suppose.

Anyway, if I get lucky, Slayer Extreme Nitrous-X for me 65#


----------



## short-n-fast (Dec 4, 2004)

short-n-fast said:


> Shadowcat - XRG 5-m's , 60 lbs max , N-X b cams , Mini mods , set her as close as you can to 7.5 brace highth . 27.5 drawlength. Black Nickle if ya gotit Orange if ya dont.
> 
> Thanks martin


 just read all the rules , same but camo:embara:


----------



## Devilfan (Dec 11, 2004)

*Slayer*

Slayer


----------



## longcut36 (Nov 16, 2005)

i need a fast smooth shooting bow . so i will take the slayer extreme with nitrous cams


----------



## hgsnpr (Mar 21, 2005)

C4 Cougar Elite Nitrous


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

Slayer Extreme w/Nitrous X, 26" drawlength, 60 lbs, 65%, LEFTHANDED


----------



## antlers21 (Jan 1, 2005)

Shadow cat extreme.......XRG limbs......Nitrous X cams 

keeping my fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Topgunnr (Apr 19, 2005)

*Slayer*

Slayer Xtreme SE Dyna Cams unless i can get it with the new vipro cams.


----------



## switchbakkr (May 10, 2005)

Slayer Extreme with Dyna cam.


----------



## ArcherWolf (Oct 6, 2004)

I know the drawing is for a compound bow but If drawn , I would really like a 50# RH Dream Catcher instead if at all possible.


----------



## Z-MAN (Jan 25, 2004)

RAZOR X ( or a Martin Hunter would be nice.)


----------



## Doddsman (May 23, 2002)

Razor x Elite with nitrous cams


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

*Martin Bow*

Shadow Cat Elite
Nitrous cam
Shoot thru cable system
Red riser w/carbon fiber black limbs


----------



## buckfeverben (Dec 2, 2004)

C4 cougar elite nitrous cams


----------



## longcut36 (Nov 16, 2005)

i need a fast smooth shooting bow so i will take the slayer extreme with nitrous cams. thanks for the chance to win a bow


----------



## jamestheron (Sep 16, 2004)

Shadowcat Extreme, Elite limbs NOS X cams, 29" 70 #


----------



## Dwarfking (Feb 13, 2003)

*bow*

Quest, Tru arc + cam


----------



## B-DUB (Feb 19, 2004)

Slayer Extreme, Nitrous, 28" 70#

Holy would I be M4L if I won!!!!:mg: 

Wait a minuet.... I mean I WILL be M4L WHEN I win!!!:wink: 

I would buy one if I wasn't poor, married, with young children....


----------



## longcut36 (Nov 16, 2005)

i need a fast smooth shooting bow ,so i will take the slayer extreme with nitrous cams. thanks for the chance to win a bow


----------



## bootheeltechy (Sep 27, 2005)

*Slayer*

A 55# Hatfield would be great but a 60# 29'' slayer with nitrous cams would be nice.


----------



## Billy Bob (Jul 24, 2004)

I didn't see the part where it said no target colors, so I guess a Slayer Extreme nitrous X, 55-70lb 28" draw. Please disregard my last post..


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

A Slayer Extreme nitrous X, 55-70lb 27 1/2" draw.


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

*Razor*

Razor X Elite with Nitrous X cams.

65 max. 

Arrow


----------



## Mr Natural (Mar 8, 2006)

Shadow Cat EX Elite


----------



## Gutshot2 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Slayer extreme, nitrous cams*

Slayer extreme, nitrous cams


----------



## jmac_or (Dec 30, 2003)

I would love a Razor X, Elite limbs, Nitrous X cams, if you don't mind.

Thanks,
JMAC


----------



## rslscobra (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks for the opportunity. I would like the "Slayer Extreme," If I win.


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

ShadowCat SE with Tru-Arc.


----------



## WiscTrav (Mar 17, 2005)

Hatfield TD, left handed. I've always wanted a takedown recurve.


----------



## Tommy2993 (Oct 18, 2005)

Slayer Extreme in 70# and 27.5 inch draw thanks.


----------



## jhoek (Feb 13, 2006)

Slayer X Nitrous Cams


----------



## newbiebowhunter (May 18, 2003)

Razor X riser, Elite limbs, Nitrous cams :wink:
*****PLEASE EDIT YOUR SIGNATURE TO FIVE LINES OF TEXT or LESS, NO SPACES, SIZE 2 TEXT or LESS - Thanks. AT Moderator 3/28/06 *****


----------



## Rathbuck (Jul 19, 2004)

Razor X Elite

Why not...I'd give it a try...:wink:


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

Slayer, Nitrous, 6 1/2" brace, 28", 60#, RH


----------



## archernga23 (Nov 18, 2003)

Slayer Extreme nitrous X 70# weight 30" draw


----------



## Harald (Sep 12, 2003)

*Shadowcat X with Nitrous X in Camo*

:embara: 
Shadowcat X with Nitrous X in Camo

This ight be interesting....:wink:


----------



## mulieslayer (Mar 25, 2005)

slayer-x-nitrous cams. 29" 70#


----------



## living1512 (Dec 12, 2005)

Slayer-X, with nitrous cams 29.5" DL, camo 70 #


----------



## DJF (Dec 12, 2005)

Slayer Extreme Nitrous 29" DL Camo 70# RH


----------



## Joe Beck (Nov 19, 2004)

Razor X SE / Dyna Cam


----------



## bohunterm (Oct 18, 2002)

Left hand Slayer X SE Nitrous Cam


----------



## SilentHntr. (Jan 20, 2004)

*I never win anything, but here it goes.*

Shadow cat extreme.......XRG limbs......Nitrous X cams (A).


----------



## dwisler (Aug 15, 2005)

*Martin give away*

I would like the SLAYER X extreme Nitrous 30" 50 - 60 lb


----------



## ESMO-Joe (Oct 18, 2004)

Razor X Elite
Nitrous B-cam
Mossy Oak Camo


----------



## cobo (Feb 5, 2003)

Shadowcat Extreme Nitrous B


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

Slayer-X, with nitrous cams 29" DL 65% 60 #


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

Slayer extreme......

bigbucks170


----------



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

I will take a p3phantom magnum with nitrous cams. very generous of you guys, thanx for letting me participate!!!!!


----------



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

mtboho said:


> I will take a p3phantom magnum with nitrous cams. very generous of you guys, thanx for letting me participate!!!!!


in left hand of cuorse!!!


----------



## RT Arc Arc (May 13, 2005)

I'll decide if I win. Just not very familiar with the Martin line of bows.


----------



## Tradchef (Oct 30, 2004)

Razor x with tru arc+ cams

Scott


----------



## Marvin (Feb 17, 2005)

Razor x elite


----------



## CaptKirk (Feb 23, 2006)

Left hand Slayer X SE Nitrous Cam - 30" DL, 60 - 70# DW


----------



## gevans (Mar 1, 2004)

Slayer Extreme SE w/ Nitrous X in black nickel. 28" 60lb


----------



## mo_bowhunter (Jan 18, 2005)

Shadowcat extreme elite. I'll give the rest of the details after I win.:wink:


----------



## P2PHANTOM (Mar 28, 2006)

Lh Slayer X With Dyna Cam 

29" Draw Length

70#


----------



## chaindizzle (Feb 24, 2006)

slayer extreme nitrous cam


----------



## illinishooter (Jan 30, 2006)

*slayer*

slayer extreme nitrous cam 28 inch left hand


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Well if I am lucky enough to win I would like a Left Handed Slayer Extreme with Nitrous cams the SE Limbs with Tru Arc+ and in CAMO with a draw weight of 50 to 60#'s and draw length 29 1/2".


----------



## kidder (Apr 5, 2005)

LH Slayer Extreme Nitrous, 27" DL, 70#


----------



## A-DOG (Jan 5, 2006)

Tigress with Tru arc cam


----------



## Okccj (Oct 13, 2005)

Slayer Extreme SE nitrous-X


----------



## nwpa3dshooter (Mar 26, 2006)

*My New Bow!!!*

P3 Magnum or Elite w/ Nitrous Cams
55-70 lb. 
29" draw


----------



## proelite25 (Mar 21, 2006)

*martin bow i want*

slayer extreme with nitrous cams


----------



## DeadNutsAA (Aug 5, 2003)

Slayer X, SE limbs, nitrous-x


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

Sign me up. Slayer, 27", 70#, Nitrous cams:darkbeer:


----------



## Boone (Jun 13, 2003)

shadowcat extreme, elite limbs, Nitrous X cams, 60#, 65%Let of, DL 29 

Ya baby !!!!:wink:


----------



## IaJoe (Nov 28, 2003)

Shadowcat...dynacam....27"draw....50-60#


----------



## Vortex 2 (Mar 30, 2003)

Slayer Extreme SE nitrous-X


----------



## fordtrucks1 (Sep 1, 2005)

slayer x nitrous 28 dl camo rh


----------



## CTS (Jul 14, 2005)

I think its for USA only, right?


----------



## shoff14 (May 2, 2005)

Slayer extreme with nitrous cams at 28 or 28.5" :darkbeer:


----------



## Twiztd1 (Oct 17, 2002)

Slayer Extreme Se with tru-arc+, 60lbs, 28 1/2 ATA, LH.


----------



## stinky1 (Feb 20, 2003)

Slayer tru arc+ 70lb RH


----------



## OPP (Mar 13, 2003)

*Slayer Extream*

Slayer Extream Right Handed 60 Lbs


----------



## NMhunter (Jun 25, 2003)

Razor X Elite w/ Nitrous cams. shoot thru.


----------



## westkyhtr (Sep 7, 2005)

Slayer Extreme nitrous X 70# weight 28.5" draw


----------



## 034life (Feb 14, 2006)

*Slayer X*

If i had to win it would be a Slayer X


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Shadowcat SE Dyna Cam.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

*Martin Bw*

Razor X Elite with Nitrous cams


----------



## cjsportsman (Sep 14, 2005)

Slayer Extreme for me.


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Winner!!!*

Thats me!


I'll take the Slayer X @ 70#:wink:


----------



## drahthaar (Jun 21, 2005)

If I win, I would like the Slayer X, SE, Nitrous cams. I am a 28.5 inch draw. I like a 70# draw weight.

Maybe I am meant to win, since I haven't been able to decide on which bow to buy.


----------



## RedWonder (Jan 10, 2003)

ShadowCat Extreme with Elite Limbs with the Nitrous X system 75% let off in the orange riser color RH 29 1/2" draw 50-60lbs.


----------



## MNBEARHNTR (Jul 25, 2002)

Slayer X, Nitrous.


----------



## YBSLO (Nov 3, 2005)

Slayer Extreme nitrous X 70# weight 28.5" draw


----------



## hoytwt (Sep 28, 2005)

*my free martin bow*

Razor X for me. 28 in. 70#


----------



## John Doe (Aug 3, 2005)

Quest, Dyna-Cam Single Cam


----------



## shanes (Dec 16, 2005)

Slayer X Nitrous Cam


----------



## Ebby (Mar 27, 2004)

*bow*

Slayer x with nitrous cams 29" 70#


----------



## hcksjim (Jan 30, 2006)

slayerx with nitrous cams please 30.5 draw #70 for me, but forget that because I have a bow,,I would like to get my wife started in archery so give me a TIGRESS XL PLEASE FOR MY WIFE!


----------



## MiBowfisher (Feb 27, 2006)

Slayer Extreme SE nitrous-X


----------



## Archer1 (Apr 15, 2003)

Razor X Elite 
Nitrous Cams
60#


----------



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

Slayer Extreme SE nitrous-X


----------



## GRIM (Mar 8, 2006)

razor x elite:wink:


----------



## winter86 (Feb 13, 2003)

Scepter 4!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hunt'n_nut (Sep 8, 2005)

*The Slayer Extreme*

The Slayer Extreme :wink:


----------



## The Runt (Nov 8, 2002)

Slayer X-treme
rh 75#
nitrous C cams
28.5" 
HL mods


----------



## hoytmag05 (Jan 31, 2005)

Shadowcat X, elite limbs, nitrous x system


----------



## BIGNICK (Feb 14, 2006)

*Please*

c 4 Couger *PLEASE!*


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Slayer X-----Nitrous cam------


----------



## RickinMo (Nov 14, 2002)

Razor X Elite limbs Nitrous cams please


----------



## Tree Walker (Jan 12, 2003)

Shadowcat SE with TruArc cams.....60-70lb and 28"


----------



## BBC (Oct 19, 2005)

Razor X Elite 60# @30


----------



## WHT_MTNMAN (Mar 7, 2006)

slayer 70# @30"


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

C-4, Elite, Nitrous X 28" draw.. silver flame


----------



## tracyskyles (Nov 20, 2005)

Shadowcat Extreme please


----------



## crazy horse (Nov 4, 2002)

cougar se 27" 65lb nitrous cams. right handed.
Should make a great hunting rig.


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

*ShadowCat w/Magnum Limbs*

Nitrous Cam

Need it in a 27.5" and with this I think I would like a 50-65# bow. I read where it says camo only, and that will work great.

You can send it to me when you have the chance.

Thanks


----------



## MOBOW#1 (Jun 14, 2005)

Slayer X nitrous cams 29" draw 60# I always wanted to shoot a martin, Now it's mine. Well almost:wink:


----------



## Whitetail Al (Sep 22, 2004)

*Martin Bow*

Shadow Cat Extreme


----------



## Larry1 (Mar 28, 2006)

Slayer Extreme SE nitrous-X


----------



## twin2003 (Feb 21, 2006)

*Slayer Extreme*

Good luck everyone!

-T


----------



## Ooster (Jan 3, 2003)

Razor X Elite 60# @29


----------



## pjridge (Jul 22, 2003)

Shadowcat SE Dyna-cam.

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## pearlcityblue (Dec 22, 2005)

*martin bow giveaway.*

slayer extreme for me please. Come on licky number.


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

Slayer Extreme-Dyna Cam


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Razor x elite


----------



## LUCIANO (Aug 31, 2004)

*C4 Cougar + Nitrous + Left Hand + Black Color*

C4 Cougar + Nitrous + Left Hand + Black Color + Draw Length 28,5 + Draw Weigth 60


----------



## hkim823 (Oct 6, 2004)

Razor X Elite


----------



## slinger (Jul 25, 2003)

Shadow Cat X Elite
Nitrous Cams
31" draw
60-70lbs.


----------



## Code3 (Mar 7, 2005)

Slayer X SE limbs Dyna Cam 27inch 60#


----------



## shootin4fun (Dec 14, 2005)

*I am feeling lucky!!*

Razor x, nitrous x, elite limbs


----------



## Spreggy (May 29, 2005)

C4 Cougar Elite Nitrous


----------



## pahuntnut (Dec 17, 2005)

shadow cat extream. I give you the paticulars when i win


----------



## chuck7413 (Jul 2, 2004)

Slayer Extreme Nitrous


----------



## Chrisp23 (Jan 19, 2006)

*Slayer*

slayer SE,Nitrous cam,Left handed, 70lb,29.5dl


----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

Slayer Extreme SE, Nitrous Cams, 60 lb, 28" draw


----------



## dsp3472 (Dec 27, 2004)

*c4 cougar*

give me the cougar elite with nitrous baby!!!!!


----------



## schaffer (Oct 24, 2005)

*umm*

Slayer Extreme w/Nitrous
28.5 draw and 70#


----------



## vabowhntr (Jun 29, 2004)

Cougar C4 SE Dyna Cam 28 inch 60#


----------



## hubby2brat (Mar 2, 2005)

*mine will be a ...*

28" 60" slayer extreme w/ nitous cams


----------



## nchunter (Dec 4, 2003)

Shadow Cat Elite.
60 lbs, 29.5 inch draw length.


----------



## scubasimmons (Feb 25, 2006)

Slayer extreme with nitrous cams. And could I get that to go! 
28"DL; 65#

Thx,
Steve


----------



## fishfrey (Jul 8, 2003)

*Slayer X*

Slayer X with Nitrous please.


----------



## ccr-archer (Jun 17, 2005)

*I'm Feeling Lucky!!*

The new Slayer X for me with nitrous cams.


----------



## Benado (Sep 15, 2005)

I would like to have the Slayer Extreme, Nitrous cam, left handed (I hope that doesn't disqualify me!) 29 inch draw.





BTW, Mudpup is the man for offering his to the Make a Wish Foundation.








The only Benado waiting to shoot his brand new Martin.


----------



## slingr (Jan 30, 2006)

slayer extreme nitrous cams 27.5" 70# RH. :wink:


----------



## affe22 (Sep 29, 2005)

slayer extreme, nitrous cam, 29", 70#, 65% letoff, RH


----------



## J3100 (Mar 4, 2006)

slayer extreme nitrous cams 27.5" 70# RH


----------



## pacsman (Feb 15, 2005)

*Great idea*

Razor x SE with tru-arc+

Thank you


----------



## Ausie (Apr 10, 2005)

C4 Cougar in 50-60lb
Cheers 
Peter


----------



## noons (Dec 3, 2003)

*bow*

slayer extreme se nitrous x


----------



## fnkybn (Jan 15, 2004)

* Slayer X w/ Nitrous*


----------



## LUCIANO (Aug 31, 2004)

LUCIANO said:


> C4 Cougar + Nitrous + Left Hand + Black Color + Draw Length 28,5 + Draw Weigth 60


Slayer Extreme w/Nitrous
28.5 draw and 60#:wink:


----------



## BHTGdogs (Mar 31, 2005)

Slayer X nitrous X


----------



## romeo212000 (Mar 21, 2006)

*My Choice*

Slayer Xtreme Nitrous
60-70# 29in draw


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 2, 2004)

Right handed Shadowcat, 50-60 lb. Magnum limbs, Nitrous cams shoot-through system, 27 in. draw, 75% letoff.


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

Slayer X, nitrous cams, RH, 70#


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

Razor X Elite 28 inches 60-70# RH that'll do donkey....that'll do!!


----------



## styhlin (Dec 8, 2002)

Slayer Extreme-Dyna Cam:wink:


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

Slayer Extreme


----------



## dot (Feb 28, 2005)

*martin bow*

Razor X nitrous cams:mg: 
And thank :mg: you very much!!


----------



## laurb (Mar 28, 2006)

*Martin Proud!*

Tigress Elite with Nitrous cams, 25" @ 30#


----------



## bry2476 (Jul 9, 2005)

Slayer X


----------



## vermonster13 (Sep 18, 2004)

*Can I get a trad bow?*

Martin Vision


----------



## pgh-hunter (Aug 24, 2005)

Razor X elite


----------



## AllenRead (Jan 12, 2004)

Cougar C4 - RH - Black target color - Elite limbs - Nitrous X cams - 50# DW


----------



## dynatec2.0 (Mar 30, 2004)

Razor X elite


----------



## HotLZ (Jan 20, 2003)

razor X, elite limb, nitrous X cams


----------



## WNYBowhunter (Jan 15, 2006)

Shadow Cat Extreme


----------



## TributeHunter09 (Mar 7, 2005)

shadow cat, SE limbs, nitrous cams. RH, 60-70# drw wheight.


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

C4 Cougar Magnum w/Nitros Cams 

Thank You


----------



## BADboys (Feb 8, 2006)

*Wow!*

Shadowcat extreme...thanks for the chance!


----------



## sjb3 (Mar 5, 2003)

Slayer Extreme w/ nitrous cams unless I can get a Rytera!!!


----------



## prd2hnt (Mar 16, 2006)

razor X, elite limb, nitrous X cams


----------



## aim small (Dec 21, 2005)

Slayer Extreme please with nitrous 28 inch


----------



## IBDBOSS (Jul 27, 2004)

*Nice*

shadowcat Extreme 60-70 lbs.


----------



## fultontx (Apr 28, 2004)

Shadowcat, magnum limbs & nitrous cams


----------



## K-9 (Jun 13, 2003)

P3 magnum. nitrous cams


----------



## dunk50 (Dec 7, 2003)

*Martin*

C4 Cougar Elite Nitrous


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

*ShadowCat Ext with old can cams for me*

Nitrous cams RH 25" Draw 70#

Thanks Hell I never win anything

Tink


----------



## Wishawk (Nov 13, 2003)

Shadowcat SE w/Dynacam


----------



## Rack Tracker (Jul 8, 2005)

a COUGAR C4 Magnum in black nickel ghost flame with nitrous cams 70 pounds.

Pretty Please.....


----------



## ratboss (Aug 14, 2003)

*Bow*

Shadow Cat, Nitrous X


----------



## BradN (Sep 1, 2004)

Razor X Elite
Nitrous X cams
60#, 30" Draw


...and thanks for the opportunity!!!


----------



## kcarcherguy (Feb 18, 2005)

slayer X nitrous, 60-70#, 31"


----------



## NorthernMN (Aug 19, 2005)

*I am sure I won't win but...*

A nice new Slayer Extreme with Nitrous cams and a 27" draw. Since camo is the only choice I won't pretend I would like a target color.


----------



## shadowcat05 (Dec 31, 2005)

*New Bow*

Obviously,

Shadowcat Extreeme Elite Nitros Dual-cam 
29.5" draw
60-70#
thermal Elite grip.


Thank You for the chance Martin Archery


----------



## Honeymonster (Nov 3, 2005)

*Thanks for the opportunity!*

Shadowcat x, Elite Limbs, Nitrous X 65%, 50-60lbs, 28" :darkbeer:


----------



## Ed2351 (Jun 29, 2003)

Shadowcat extreme SE, nitrous cams!


----------



## proelite60x (Apr 20, 2005)

*martin bow giveaway*

slayer x- 60#-28" draw


----------



## drawforce (Feb 25, 2003)

slayer extreme nitrous 70lb. 30 inch draw.


----------



## Fred74 (Sep 27, 2005)

*My new Martin.*

I would like a Shadow Cat Extreme, with Nitrous 'C' cams and the X system with a draw weight of 45-60 lbs. Thank you ! for the chance of winning.:wink:


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

Razor X elite please. I'll let you know how it shoots.


----------



## straitshooter (Dec 23, 2004)

*martin*

shadowcat magnum for me nitrous cams


----------



## Supershot (Oct 18, 2002)

Shadowcat extreme, elite limbs, nitrous X cams


----------



## JHM (Feb 15, 2006)

*Slayer Extreme*

Slayer Extreme Nitrous


----------



## ruger10x (Feb 1, 2006)

slayer extreme,nitrous cams


----------



## dorian (Oct 29, 2003)

*slayer-x*

i would like a slayer x martin if i were lucky enough to win. can't beat that.


----------



## Airhead (Dec 19, 2005)

Slayer X, Nitrous cams, Camo, 29 DL.

Thanks!


----------



## Skiatookbandman (Mar 20, 2006)

*Tigress Elite Tru Arc+ for my lovely bride*

Tigress Elite Tru Arc+


----------



## aktionfigure007 (Apr 11, 2004)

slayer extreme


----------



## scottjchapel (Feb 13, 2006)

WOW a P3 Magnum Nitrous cams would make my world. Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## Range Rat (Aug 7, 2003)

Range Rat says.............RazorX Elite for me.


----------



## Tinknocker (Nov 27, 2004)

razor x nitrous x elite
Tinknocker


----------



## flats1 (Sep 14, 2005)

UH I will take the Slayer X


----------



## Cheeseburger (May 4, 2003)

p3 with either magnum or custom shop elite limbs and nitrous cam


----------



## 2.5SHOT (Jun 25, 2005)

*Slayer ext.*

I'll take a slayer ext with the nitrous cams #60.:wink: please?


----------



## JCinMN (Sep 27, 2005)

Slayer Extreme Nitrous


----------



## bowhunting (Feb 21, 2006)

Slayer extreme/nitrous cams/60 to 70 draw weight/28 inch draw


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

i would like to get an Slayer X if i win :mg:


----------



## star (Jul 30, 2002)

Razor -X Elite, camo, RH , Nitrous cams.60-70#,30" draw for fingers .......


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*than you martin*

slayer extreme nitrous x


----------



## bowhunter2117 (May 20, 2005)

Shadowcat, Nitrous Cams, Magnum limbs
thanks


----------



## lx708 (Oct 8, 2003)

*martin*

i will have the p-3 nitrous cams please


----------



## alf01 (Jan 29, 2006)

Razor X, For me!


----------



## rcher (Dec 3, 2002)

*Martin bow*

Shadowcat extreme nitrous X in platinum ghost please.


----------



## Backwoods (May 23, 2003)

Shadowcat Elite, Nitrous X ("A" Cam), 60 lb
***there ya go(joelc)***


----------



## Keith Thompson (Jul 17, 2005)

Shadow cat extreme Elite Limb and Nitrous cams 50 lbs limbs


----------



## bowtinkerer (Jul 3, 2003)

I would prefer the RAZOR-X ELITE , w/ NITROUS cams, RH, 60 lbs., Camo. finish is cool.

Thanks,
bowtinkerer


----------



## xtracker (Jul 14, 2003)

I will take an Elite limb Cougar with nitrous cams thank you.


----------



## CK1 (Feb 13, 2004)

C4-cougar-elite-nitrous


----------



## Mr. Me (Mar 21, 2006)

*bengal XRG*

Bengal XRG


----------



## kbowshooter (Jul 18, 2003)

razor x elite limbs nitrous cams


----------



## GablehouseG (Jun 11, 2005)

LH slayeR extreme with nitrous cams and black limbs.:wink:


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

A slayer extreme nitrous x sounds sweet to me


----------



## BigEars (Jun 24, 2004)

Slayer--DynaCam


----------



## huntforfoodeer (Mar 6, 2006)

*slayer extreme*

slayer extreme


----------



## scarecrow (Aug 10, 2005)

Shadow Cat Extreme..


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Totally cool guys .....*

:wink: RazorX with SE limbs .....

Thanks Martin and AT

PintoJK


----------



## Fishawk (Feb 1, 2006)

Slayer Extreme for me!!!!


----------



## Danny279 (Mar 19, 2006)

Slayer Extreme, nitrous cam


----------



## scase3 (Mar 8, 2006)

*Razor X*

Razor X please.


----------



## 80pruf (Dec 19, 2005)

*fingers crossed*

I would love to have a slayer x with SE limbs and nitrous cams! thanks!


----------



## Hagerty Hollow (Aug 8, 2005)

Left Hand Sabre, Dyna-Cam


----------



## Archer 1 (Feb 10, 2005)

Slayer X,nitrous cams,X system, 28",60lb.


----------



## larrypa (Nov 17, 2004)

slayer looks liek my choice


----------



## nibb point (Apr 15, 2003)

Scepter 4 black riser with camo limbs please and fury x cams


----------



## bowbreaker (Sep 6, 2005)

slayer extreme nitrous cam


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

*if i win*

 shadow cat extreme with magnum limbs,and nitrous cam,60# ,29" draw length...man that would be great....


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Slayer X


----------



## rcherrok (Oct 21, 2005)

I will take the razor-x w/ nitrous cams. Thank you very much!:nixon::cocktail:


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

Slayer Xtreme w Nitrious Cams works for me.


----------



## ncbowhntr (Feb 21, 2006)

razor x:embara: :wink:


----------



## Ron Nepini (Jan 29, 2003)

*If i win*

Razor X Elite, nitrous cams


----------



## stehawk (Aug 28, 2004)

M-96SX Slayer EX SE NItrous 70lb 29"draw


----------



## NY eXtReMe (Mar 29, 2006)

Slayer Extremew/ Nitrious Cams

 First post


----------



## Daniel BOOM (Dec 19, 2005)

Slayer Extreme w/Nitrous


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

NY eXtReMe said:


> Slayer Extremew/ Nitrious Cams
> 
> First post


Good start.... Welcome to the family :cocktail:


----------



## hot head (Jan 6, 2003)

Shadowcat X with Nitrous cams 50 to 60 lbs and 27"

Hot head


----------



## Mac (Jan 15, 2004)

The Tigress for my wife.


----------



## bowtech1234 (Mar 29, 2006)

*bow givaway*

slayer x in camo,60 pound,28 inch draw,right hand


----------



## 54smokepole (Feb 2, 2003)

Razorx elite with nitrous cams


----------



## alkfish (Mar 20, 2006)

Slayer - Dyna Cam


----------



## msubu21 (Oct 25, 2005)

Slayer Extreme w/ Nitrous Cams


----------



## ATEUP (Apr 15, 2004)

razor x nitrous x elite limbs


----------



## RazorTag (Jun 21, 2004)

C4 Elite Nitrous

R/T


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

Make mine a Slayer Extreme, 70lbs. Nitrous cams.


----------



## CoyoteHunter (Oct 19, 2005)

ShadowCat-X with 70# Magnum limbs and Nitrous cams 29.5 inch draw


----------



## sidehill (Mar 18, 2006)

*Martin Bow give away*

Razor X with Nitrous cams, Left handed at 60 lbs


----------



## Pizonarcher (Jun 13, 2002)

Razor x


----------



## 3D4ever (Sep 23, 2005)

Shadowcat Magnum w/nitrous cams/30in draw right handed and 70lb limbs


----------



## killer7 (Dec 16, 2004)

*Slayer*

Slayer Extreme with Nitrous cam


----------



## beauhunner (Sep 27, 2005)

Slayer X


----------



## BigSwamp (Nov 13, 2005)

Slayer extreme for me


----------



## texasshooter10x (Feb 21, 2005)

texasshooter10x said:


> slayer extreme 28in 60 pound nitrous cams
> 
> :darkbeer


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 31, 2004)

*I'll take a...*

Slayer Extreme Nitrous in my favorite color "CAMO". Thanks Martin and ArcheryTalk!!!


----------



## texasshooter10x (Feb 21, 2005)

slayer extreme 28in 60 pound nitrous cams

:darkbeer


----------



## blacktail (Aug 23, 2003)

p3phantom, magnum limbs, nitrous cam, 70# at 28.5 draw Thx !


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

*Cougar Nitr0us X*

50 Lb 27 " Nitrous X Elite Limbs


----------



## Dodgedude (Jan 29, 2005)

*My Martin will be*

Slayer Extreme Se with Tru Arc+ cams, 29" DL 70lb 65% let off


----------



## HuntOhio (Jul 6, 2005)

Slayer Extreme 29in 60lb. Dyna cam


----------



## Cyberone (Jun 8, 2002)

p3phantom, Nitrous 22-32" 310FPS, in a lefthand


----------



## Bowtech64 (Nov 16, 2005)

Shadowcat elite....Nitrous X


----------



## hockey7 (Jan 29, 2004)

-slayer W/nitrous, Left Hand Of Course.


----------



## GDP (Dec 13, 2005)

I would like the Shadow Cat Extreme with elite limbs and the nitrous x cam system.


----------



## tecshooter (Oct 29, 2003)

I would pick a razor x elite nitrous x


----------



## bubba101st (Feb 14, 2006)

tigress with dyna cams


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

*Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm..........*

ShadowCat Extreme. The tough decision, Magnum or SE limbs


----------



## tpriest (Sep 14, 2005)

I would like a Shadow Cat Extreme SE please! PM me when you need more spec's. Thanks!


----------



## skyhiarcher (Mar 14, 2006)

*martin*

cougar se dyna-cam 28" 50 lbs Right hand


----------



## sidewinder2003 (Mar 17, 2006)

*slayer dyna cam*

slayer dyna cam


----------



## apex7xman (Feb 23, 2006)

i'll take the shadow cat x with the magnum limbs , nitrous cams in camo with a 29 to 30 inch draw


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

*martin*

Cougar C4 Elite Nitrous X Martin Is Number One


----------



## MnTigress (Mar 29, 2006)

Tigress with Tru Arc cams


----------



## storyteller_usa (Mar 22, 2003)

*Martin bow*

Slayer Extreme, Nitrous cam 29" 60-70 lb.


----------



## myrons nephew (Feb 23, 2006)

*Bow givaway*

Ill take the Slayer X with the Dyna Cam. Thanks!!!


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

LH Slayer Extreme with Nitro cams...............


----------



## mighty_mace (Sep 29, 2004)

Razor X Elite Limbs with Nitrous Cams


----------



## doefingers (Feb 24, 2004)

slayer extreme nitrous 27" camo.


----------



## cmherrmann (Jun 1, 2004)

Since I have a RazorX Dyna Cam and a Slayer Nitrous X, how about a Right Hand ShadowCat SE Dyna Cam 55 to 70 Lbs set at 28" Draw in Camo


----------



## bigcountry25 (Mar 1, 2005)

Slayer Extreme w/ Nitrous X


----------



## joshdh2687 (Aug 14, 2005)

*Martin Bow*

Slayer xtreme


----------



## walleye rev (Nov 24, 2003)

Slayer Extreme, Nitrous cam 29" 60-70 lb.


Walleye REv....................


----------



## ISAA_Archer (Dec 4, 2002)

The Razorx , Nitrous Dual Cam at 50-60Lb 28" Draw

Thanks for a great Sight.

John


----------



## compshooter (Apr 14, 2005)

Razor X


----------



## Donhudd (Sep 21, 2002)

*win bow*

if I win the bow I would like a Slayer with nitrous X cam, 29 1/2 draw, 60# limbs


----------



## ewsIII (Nov 3, 2004)

Slayer Extreme, Nitrous cam 28.5" 60-70 lb.


----------



## compshooter (Apr 14, 2005)

Razor X


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

*Slayer Extreme Nitrous RH 30-inch draw 50-60 lbs*

Slayer Extreme, Nitrous cam 30" 50-60 lb, thank you.


----------



## macweas (May 24, 2004)

*For me*

razor x elite


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

A Slayer Extreme if you please.


----------



## YellowHawkk (Jan 26, 2004)

Slayer Extreme Dyna Cam


----------



## LarryM (Feb 4, 2005)

razor x nitrous x elite limbs


----------



## Martinator (Dec 16, 2004)

Shadow Cat with Elite limbs and Nitrous X 45-60 lbs.


----------



## conquest3 (Feb 25, 2004)

Razor X ,nitrous Dual - Cam System,31.5 Inch Draw 60-70 Lb Draw , Riser Black Ghost Flame , R. Hand
Thanks


----------



## Carroll in MO (Sep 15, 2002)

*Martin bow give away*

I will have the C4 Cougar Elite with Nitrous cams in right hand with a weight of 60#. This has got to be the best looking bow, period.
Carroll


----------



## DVS1 (Jan 16, 2004)

cougar c4 elite nitrous x


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

*bow*

Razor X Elite with Nitrous cams will do just nicely.


----------



## bigbaldy02 (Mar 9, 2006)

*martin giveaway*

Slayer extreme


----------



## scott_r (Jan 31, 2006)

Slayer Xtreme camo


----------



## bro2032 (Dec 20, 2005)

Razor-X with SE limbs and the Dyna-cam


----------



## bowhunterpse (Oct 23, 2005)

I`ll try the slayer x with the nitrous cam!!


----------



## deerhuntalotdee (Mar 2, 2005)

*slayer*

slayer extreme 27'' draw 60lbs max


----------



## kpsingleton (Feb 26, 2006)

Razor X , Elite limbs, Nitrous cams


----------



## Steve N (Apr 27, 2004)

Shadow Cat Extreme SE Elite with Nitrous cams. Then I have to have it bead blasted and anodized because I hate camo!


----------



## Apexbow (Dec 28, 2005)

slayer extreme nitrious cam 28.5 inch


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

Slayer Extreme SE Nitrous-X


----------



## JANDY (Mar 13, 2005)

*Bow*

COUGAR C4 ELITE WITH NITROUS CAMS:wink:


----------



## Camperdan (Jul 19, 2005)

*Cougar*

Cougar 28" 60-70 LH with Nitrous cams


----------



## ranch (Mar 29, 2006)

*too new*

I'm probably too new to the forum to win; but "nothing ventured, nothing gained" !
I would like the C4 cougar; SE; Dyna-cam
Good Luck to "ya'll"


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

Shadowcat elite, right hand, nitrous x, 65 pounds


----------



## norbett (Mar 5, 2005)

*Bow*

I will take a Slayer exteme with b base nitrous


----------



## norbett (Mar 5, 2005)

*bow*

i will take a salyer with b base nitrous


----------



## phatbowman1 (Apr 27, 2005)

C4 cougar elite


----------



## Pappy (Nov 23, 2005)

*Martin Bow*

Slayer Extreme


----------



## bearintex (Jan 14, 2006)

Slayer Extreme SE Nitrous-X

Thanks!


----------



## FSL (May 22, 2002)

razor x elite w Nitrous cams


----------



## Denfore (Mar 20, 2005)

*woo hoo!!!!!*

I will take the number 6,666.......Yeah, I know the ramifications...but, it happens to be my birth date as well....:wink:


----------



## Lung Buster 371 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Slayer X - dyna cam*

Slayer X - dyna cam


----------



## Baker4 (Feb 8, 2006)

*Surprise Me !!!!*

They are all excellent shooting machines, can't decide..................................... Shadow cat no........ Slayer no no.......................Cougar... man I don't know just surprise me :wink:


----------



## Mr. Flibble (Mar 11, 2006)

Slayer X

Thanks for the chance!


----------



## DeerCam (Nov 1, 2005)

*Slayer X SE with Nitrous-X*

Slayer X SE with Nitrous-X:zip:


----------



## Las Vegas Al (Aug 25, 2004)

razor X nitrous x se limbs


----------



## McCann (Feb 27, 2005)

Shadowcat elite nitrous 70lb max 31" draw


and a :darkbeer:


----------



## willyqbc (Sep 15, 2003)

slayer extreme with nitrous

Chris


----------



## hoytboy22 (Nov 11, 2003)

shadowcat
magnum limbs
nitrous-x cams

60-70, 29", 65% let off


----------



## riobuster (Aug 2, 2005)

Slayer extreme-Dyna cam


----------



## phendyr (Sep 14, 2005)

Shadowcat Extreme w/ SE Limbs and Dyna cam

can't tell on the site (perhaps I'm missin it) but I hope it comes in a LEFTY!


----------



## Ib4Hoyt (Jan 19, 2004)

slayer


----------



## Blue_862 (Mar 7, 2006)

*Slayer X Nitrous*

Bump


----------



## hunting addict (Aug 18, 2004)

Razor x elite, a base nitrous x, 50-60#, rh, camo.


----------



## wyofoamhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

*Daddy wants a new Martin!*

ShadowCat Extreme Elite Nitrous cam - 30" draw - 70#


----------



## jgd2305 (Oct 2, 2005)

Slayer Extreme Nitrous Cam, let me know when you need my shipping address.


----------



## ylee1 (Feb 24, 2005)

*slayer*

slayer extreme se nitrous-x


----------



## akshooter (Nov 19, 2005)

*My Wish Bow*

P3 elite limbs Nitrous X cams


----------



## Craig in Aus. (Jan 11, 2006)

*Razor X with Elite Limbs*

My preference is the Razor X with Elite limbs.
Thankyou very much Martin.

Cheers
Craig


----------



## djsasa (Jan 20, 2006)

slayer extreme nitrious cam


----------



## Back Country (Oct 27, 2003)

*bow*

I will take the Razor x elite w Nitrous cams.

Great contest............Thanks


----------



## Redneck5 (May 14, 2005)

Slayer Xtreme with nitrous cams


----------



## juano2001 (Jul 5, 2005)

*Slayer Please!!!*

Slayer all the way!!!


----------



## ASP-miller (Nov 23, 2005)

12765


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

tigress with tru arc cams i'll find a needy child who will get plenty of use out of it.


----------



## ARCHERYSNOB (Feb 13, 2006)

*Maybe the Slayer extreme.*

I am not sure if the Slayer Extreme has enough attitude for me, but if you have one 70 lb or better, it will do just fine.


----------



## GBurkett (Oct 25, 2003)

Slayer X 29" 70#'s


----------



## r.a.ott (May 22, 2005)

*Free Martin for Me!*

Shadowcat Elite Nitrous X


----------



## Bowkim (Sep 22, 2002)

Shadow cat Elite limbs nitrous x cams:mg:


----------



## tatso7 (Mar 10, 2006)

*Shadow Cat Extreme*

I want SHADOW CAT EXTREME PLEASE..... TY...


----------



## SandWedge (Jul 10, 2005)

*Slayer Extreme*

If my lucky number is chosen, please send me a Slayer Extreme.

Thanks,

SandWedge


----------



## rino (Apr 30, 2003)

Shadowcat


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

*martin bow*

Slayer Extreme nitrous


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

if my number would happen to be chosen , i would like a slayer extreme,thank you


----------



## Elanus axillaris (Mar 17, 2006)

*Martin Slayer SE Camo*

Martin Slayer SE Camo Dyna cam


----------



## frog (Mar 20, 2004)

Slayer X W/Nitrous x


----------



## floater (Aug 16, 2004)

cougar elite


----------



## xXxSABERxXx (Feb 24, 2005)

I'll take another shadow cat nitrous x 60lb xrg limb


----------



## RobbyMi (Jan 6, 2005)

Saber


----------



## archer55 (May 30, 2005)

Shadow Cat Extreme SE


----------



## Nito (Aug 17, 2005)

Razor X


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

Ohhhh, how could've I missed this thread?   
My Martin is in my signature...


----------



## srcarlso (Mar 3, 2005)

*Bow*

shadowcat extreme, elite limbs, Nitrous X cams, 60#, 65%Let of, DL 29


----------



## huntin_addict (Jan 25, 2006)

Tigress Elite Tru-Arc Plus


----------



## MichiganMan (Jan 30, 2003)

1 camo Shadowcat Extreme w/ Elite limbs and NOS X cams please


----------



## Retch (Jan 6, 2006)

slayer x

Thanks!


----------



## JOSTONE (Feb 2, 2006)

razor x nitrous x elite limbs


----------



## JDES900X (May 22, 2002)

ShadowCat Elite Nitrous X in any color would fit nicely in my hands.:darkbeer:


----------



## BigD_N_Cherokee (Sep 5, 2004)

*Choice*

Left-hand Slayer Extreme X SE Limbs X Nitrous Cam X 70# draw wt.

Big D


----------



## Biketrax (Nov 3, 2005)

*My Own Martin!*

Razor x - elite limbs- nitrous x - 50lbs
Target Colors :wink:


----------



## vitralist (Aug 10, 2003)

Shadowcat RH Elite NosX 29inch 55Lbs. Platinum Black


----------



## Whodathunkit (Mar 9, 2005)

*When I WIN!!!!*

C4 Cougar Elite with Nitrous Cams


----------



## ponderer (Sep 14, 2004)

Cougar X Elite X Nitrous


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Slayer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nmnimrod (Oct 21, 2003)

*Just like my others*

RazorX elite, nitrousX for me. I'll already know how to miss with it.

Buster Breitenbach


----------



## Rangerhgm (Jan 19, 2006)

Shadow Cat, Magnum, Nitrous


----------



## gutpile67 (Jan 27, 2006)

*yea right*

couger elite nitrous cam


----------



## arkansasbowman (Nov 24, 2004)

*Thank you*

Slayer w/Nitrous cams


----------



## 8POINT (Feb 25, 2004)

shadow cat extreme!!


----------



## Jayhawkhuntclub (May 25, 2004)

Slayer extreme


----------



## Jmills224 (Oct 14, 2005)

Slayer X Nitrous


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

Slayer Extreme........14" Mag. limbs.........Nitrous X.......Camo of course.


----------



## rem (Mar 28, 2003)

*Martin Bow*

Slayer x Camo
50-60 Lbs
29" Draw


----------



## Lone Eagle (Dec 30, 2004)

*bow*

shadow cat x - elite - 60lb - 28" 65% letoff


----------



## Musket_0 (Jul 26, 2005)

Slayer Xtreme would have to be my first choice.


----------



## southernslayer (Sep 27, 2004)

Slayer Extreme 70lb 28in DL


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

*Shadow Cat*

Shadow cat Nitrous cams


----------



## mudd_dawg (Mar 23, 2006)

shadow cat ex nitro cam LEFT HANDED


----------



## globemountain (Feb 16, 2005)

P3 Nitrous cam


----------



## Arrowhunters5 (May 24, 2005)

Slayer xtreme Nitrous cam:darkbeer:


----------



## baylward (Aug 18, 2003)

It have to be the Slayer Extreme left handed


----------



## JRT (Nov 15, 2004)

*Oooo-oo!*

I'd like to give my wife a new Tigress in purple - I'll pay the extra money for the Target Colors! Boy - would she be happy with a purple bow - her favorite color! Of course She would want new arrows, quiver, and matching stab, too! 

A FREE bow could be expensive, but she's worth it!

Thanks!


----------



## hondakid (Nov 12, 2004)

This would be great for my dad!
Razor-x SE Truearc


----------



## ashx2 (Jun 26, 2005)

*What A Company!!!*

Thank you very much to AT/Martin for putting up such a drawing! It shows true class!

If I were to be drawn as the winner, I'd have to choose the Slayer Extreme w/Nitros Duel-Cams. It's my son's favorite Martin bow, and it would be going into his hands....so that's my choice of bow stock.

Thanks Again! :wink: 
Greg


----------



## 3L_Archer (Oct 20, 2005)

Slayer.

3L


----------



## flohunter (Jan 31, 2005)

Slayer Extreme SE nitrous-X:wink:


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

Good luck everone!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

Yeah, good luck everyone. :darkbeer: Thanks again Martin for putting on this great drawing!


----------



## Drew_10784 (Feb 6, 2006)

Slayer Extreme SE w/ Nitrous X in black nickel 32" DL RH:wink:


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

Slayer Extreme SE nitrous-X left handed 60lb limbs


----------



## Bird Hunt Dog (Feb 2, 2004)

Shadowcat, Strait Limbs 70lb, NOS, 28.5 draw!!!


----------



## kbotta (Feb 9, 2006)

Slayer Extreme SE nitrous-X
RH 60lb limbs
THANx,
Kev


----------



## DennyG (Jul 26, 2004)

*Bow*

Slayer


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

slayer X....nitrous cam.....

man some of you see FREE...and dont read the rest......it says CAMO only........thanks for the chance martin archery.....


----------



## cubaseball2 (Sep 6, 2005)

Slayer Extreme w/ Nitrous Cam


----------



## Bowhuntxx78 (Oct 7, 2003)

Razor X elite- Black Nickel Finish:darkbeer:


----------



## Straightline (Apr 9, 2003)

Slayer Extreme w/ Nitrous Cam


----------



## amuraro (Oct 31, 2005)

*Slayer Extreme*

Slayer extreme Blue w/ nitrous cam size´C´ and 50-60#

Thank you :wink:


----------



## Hep (Jan 26, 2006)

shadowcat extreme, elite limbs, Nitrous X cams, 60#, 65%Let off, DL 29, left hand 
:banana: :thumb: Good luck everyone.


----------



## MdBowDoc (Feb 1, 2005)

*Martin bow contest*

The bow I would most like to win:

Slayer X with nitrous cams, 60lb limbs, RH , 28in draw.


----------



## todd s (Feb 15, 2006)

Razor x......... but i never win anything...


----------



## LEE2 (Feb 26, 2006)

Slayer Etreme,Right Hand, 28 inch draw,60 pound,Nitrous Cam.


----------



## fn257 (Dec 12, 2003)

Slayer X, nitrous


----------



## pjrol (Apr 11, 2004)

Shadow cat extreme


----------



## Jay-J (Apr 20, 2005)

*I would like*

A Slayer Extreme, Nitrous cams. Thanks


----------



## D_Hunter (Sep 1, 2004)

*My bow of choice....*

Slayer Extreme SE nitrous-X
Right hand
29" draw
60#


----------



## JMoe (Mar 29, 2006)

Quest Tru-arc +


----------



## DEC (Dec 10, 2004)

razor x


----------



## hunohio (Feb 4, 2005)

Slayer Extreme w/ Nitrous Cam

Thanks for the chance.


----------



## kirbster (Mar 7, 2005)

*Bow*

Slayer Nitrous


----------



## MEarchernut (Dec 21, 2004)

Tigress with Elite limbs and whichever cam system is easiest to draw (obviously the bow is for my "little woman"):wink:


----------



## Slidellkid (Oct 1, 2005)

*My Choice*

Slayr Extreme


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

Slayer x with the nitrous


----------



## wideerguy9 (Jun 26, 2005)

Shadowcat Extreme, Elite cam


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

*Contest update!*

As well as the bow of your choice the winner will also receive a *MYSTERY PRIZE!*


----------



## fordtrucks1 (Sep 1, 2005)

is the martin girl going to hand deliver it????????


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

fordtrucks1 said:


> is the martin girl going to hand deliver it????????


Now that would be a GREAT MISTRY SURPRISE:wink:


----------



## arnie-da-archer (Oct 29, 2005)

Slayer Extreme SE nitrous-X


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Shadowcat Extreme nitrous X of course! Good luck to everyone entered, but don't get mad when I win:darkbeer:


----------



## pointer (Apr 14, 2004)

A Martin Slayer SE , 60-70 #, 29 inch 75% Nitrous Cams Right handed :darkbeer:


----------



## XShot4062 (Jan 30, 2005)

Slayer Extreme 50#


----------



## SneakyPete (Oct 14, 2005)

*Eeny Meeny Miny Moe...*

First select a Martin bow,
Pull it back and let it go,
One thing for sure it won't be slow...
:wink: 

I'd like the ShadowCat Magmun.


----------



## morrison (Mar 29, 2006)

saber, dyna-cam


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

Doin't think my heart could stand having a Martin girl at my door with a new bow. "Euuuuuuuuueeeeeeee shut my mouth and slap ya granma":zip: AC


----------



## Chad Powers (Mar 6, 2005)

Slayer Extreme for me please!


----------



## pbetzbass (Mar 29, 2006)

*new bow*

a slayer x at 60lb 30'' draw


----------



## akgator (Jul 8, 2005)

A Razor X for me please!


----------



## Antlernut (Jun 28, 2002)

*what it is*

I have a slayerX with nitrous please


----------



## D-Bak (Jan 17, 2005)

I would like a slayer x with a dyna cam please.....

70 pounds and 29 inch draw....


----------



## Ironhorseman (Jul 30, 2005)

*If I win*



joelc said:


> *ArcheryTalk.com Martin Compound Bow Give Away!*
> It's our way of saying thanks for making this archery community the best in the world! Pick a number between 1-30,000 and ENTER IT HERE. The person who guesses the closest to the lucky number wins a Martin Compound Bow of their choice.(camo only, no target colors)​.
> 
> _10 runners-up win an ArcheryTalk.com hat and Martin T-shirt._
> ...


I would like the Shadow Cat with the elite limbs and nitrous cams


----------



## jjohn (Jul 29, 2005)

*Free Martin Bow*

Slayer Extreme with Nitrous, thank you.


----------



## Selil (Sep 5, 2005)

I was thinking what I really want is a tour of the factory and watch my bow custom fit to me put together. A truly custome once in a lifetime experience.


----------



## Flip Flop (Jan 1, 2005)

In camo, a Slayer Extreme nitroX 50-60 and 27" please!


----------



## BLB752 (Aug 16, 2004)

Slayer Extreme with Dynacam. Right hand, 28", 60#

I don't think my wifes heart could take it if the Martin girl showed up wanting to shoot in the backyard. But I'd chance it.:wink:


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

Selil said:


> I was thinking what I really want is a tour of the factory and watch my bow custom fit to me put together. A truly custome once in a lifetime experience.



You are welcome here anytime Selil!


----------



## butler1850 (May 27, 2003)

The Saber would work just fine for me.  27.5" 65#

-Butler1850


----------



## ascmtn (Mar 29, 2006)

SlayerX/Nitrous would be VERY nice to go along with my other 2 Martins.

I can't wait to see it!! :wink:


----------



## Old Goat (Nov 15, 2005)

Camo C4 Elite black limbs with Nitrous X-cams 29"


----------



## gillbilly (Aug 30, 2003)

SLAYER X for me 29' 70#


----------



## srp (Feb 25, 2003)

*martin*

Razorx se tru Arc. My daughter needs a new hunting bow.


----------



## archer109 (Sep 10, 2005)

slayer x please


----------



## archergirl109 (Mar 4, 2006)

I'll take the Tigress


----------



## AR37_Shooter (Nov 13, 2005)

hmm...

i'll take a 70lb Slayer Extreme with the Nitrous Cam

30" Draw


----------



## hunter5607 (Mar 17, 2006)

Slayer Extreme SE Nitrous X cam


----------



## AR37_Shooter (Nov 13, 2005)

hmm...

i'll take a 70lb Slayer Extreme with the Nitrous Cam

30" Draw


----------



## Icelander513 (Jul 27, 2005)

Slayer X Nitrous X Elite.:hatparty:


----------



## 30 X (Apr 4, 2005)

lets see, razor X , elite limbs and the nitrous cam, 65 % let off, 50 -60 lbs, 26 inch draw


----------



## scap (Jan 4, 2006)

Slayer Extreme , nitrous


----------



## gatorbait26 (Apr 23, 2005)

slayer with the nitro cams


----------



## Chance (Jan 9, 2005)

Saber with SE limbs and Dyna Cam.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2006)

Slayer extreme


----------



## AK Jeff (Dec 13, 2005)

Slayer Extreme nitroX 50-60 and 27" please! (right handed)


----------



## breiner11 (Apr 29, 2005)

C4 Cougar SE with the DynaCam


----------



## Matth (Sep 29, 2005)

*Slayer Extreme*

thanks!!!


----------



## Hunterdon (Sep 13, 2004)

*My choise*

Shadow Cat Elite Nitrous 29/70 Lefthand


----------



## NVRMISS (Sep 6, 2003)

*Giveaway*

Revelation TD


----------



## Selil (Sep 5, 2005)

joelc said:


> You are welcome here anytime Selil!



Thanks! Now I if I get this deal right... I get my first martin for free and then every martin after that for life for free? I'll be there tomorrow. :mg:


----------



## schwinger (Dec 19, 2005)

slayer x


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

Selil said:


> Thanks! Now I if I get this deal right... I get my first martin for free and then every martin after that for life for free? I'll be there tomorrow. :mg:



:mg:Well.....How about if you show up tomorrow I'll buy lunch?!:darkbeer:


----------



## danceswithbow (Apr 7, 2004)

Slayer Extreme SE nitrous-X


----------



## huntegf (Mar 26, 2006)

Razor X Nitrous X-cam Blue


----------



## conquest3emp (Jun 19, 2003)

slayer extreme nitrous x 30 in. 70lbs


----------



## carolina cougar (Feb 7, 2005)

*so many great choices*

shadow cat extreme-27" dl--60lbs


----------



## goddess (Oct 15, 2005)

joelc said:


> :mg:Well.....How about if you show up tomorrow I'll buy lunch?!:darkbeer:


:nono: He is taking me to Florida tomorrow!


----------



## West End Hunter (Dec 30, 2005)

Shadow Cat [email protected]# please


----------



## A4BEST (Nov 2, 2002)

Slayer Extreme SE nitrous-X 28" draw

Extream Thanks
Jeff


----------



## Selil (Sep 5, 2005)

goddess said:


> :nono: He is taking me to Florida tomorrow!



Yes ma'am.


----------



## Jim Puehl (Mar 14, 2006)

*Martin bow*

I'd like the ShadowCat Elite


----------



## CO_Sponge (Nov 19, 2003)

Slayer Extreme - Nitrous


----------



## dsdwater (Sep 15, 2004)

*bow choice*

The RAZOR X


----------



## Matt Palmquist (Jul 27, 2004)

Slayer X; Dyna Cam; 28" draw


----------



## mtn. archer (Apr 2, 2005)

slayer x,29inch draw 70#,right hand


----------



## Oldbowman (Mar 23, 2006)

Cougar 4 Elite Nitrous Cams


----------



## Rich in CO (Jan 27, 2003)

RH Slayer X with dyna-cam


----------



## spartan (Mar 4, 2006)

Slayr Nitrous Cams


----------



## Gary Gilmore (Feb 14, 2005)

*Martin*

shadow cat elite nitrous x


----------



## daverm (Oct 3, 2005)

Slayer Extreme nitrous cams


----------



## bassin5646 (Feb 12, 2006)

*thanks for the opportunity to win*

Shadow cat extreme.......XRG limbs......Nitrous X cams. rh. 29dl 70 dw


----------



## Harley D (Feb 27, 2004)

*martin*

Shadowcat Extreme With Xrg 60-70 Pound Limbs And Nitrous X (a) Base Cams. Hope I Am Lucky Enough To Get One Of These In My Hands!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## legacyman (Aug 1, 2003)

Slayer X nitrous cams:wink:


----------



## ssbmax22 (Mar 30, 2006)

Shadowcat Extreme- Dyna-Cam- SE


----------



## Flyguy958 (Mar 8, 2004)

Slayer X!


----------



## nontypical (Jan 4, 2004)

Slayer Extreme SE Dyna-Cam


----------



## idagapp (Feb 2, 2006)

Shadow cat extreme with Nitrus cam


----------



## 10xring (Jun 10, 2003)

Razor X with Nitrous X cams in Black Nickel


----------



## pswanney (Oct 14, 2002)

shadowcat elite nitrous x


----------



## 29 camel jockey (Apr 6, 2005)

Shadowcat Elite Nitrous X cams


----------



## Icediver (Jan 2, 2006)

Saber 70# 28.5


----------



## I SKUNKED YOU (May 20, 2003)

Shadowcat EX Elite


----------



## lazerRT06 (Feb 17, 2006)

*tiger*

i'll take the tiger since my son is just getting started in shooting that should be a good starting bow for him


----------



## ELKhuntR (Feb 5, 2006)

Slayer Xtreme nitrous


----------



## Breeves (Aug 17, 2005)

Slayer X Nitrous


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

Shadowcat extreme--50lbs set for 3d please!? Thanks!!!


----------



## Ranger518 (Jan 12, 2005)

*Razor X Elite*

Razor X Elite


----------



## huntinsonovagun (Dec 15, 2002)

Razor X


----------



## saddlemaker (Jan 12, 2005)

*The Slayer looks great to me!!!*

Slayer Extreme SE nitrous-X 28" draw


----------



## Bowhntrswife (Mar 30, 2006)

*Im new but Id love a new bow!*

I would like the shadowcat x/se/dynacam

Thanks!


----------



## Meuh la vache (Mar 6, 2006)

RazorX for me.. as I'll win!


----------



## saum1 (Jun 5, 2005)

slayer extreme nitrouse-x


----------



## Spikehorn11 (Aug 5, 2005)

C4 Cougar Elite Nitrous Cam


----------



## VA-Tracker (Jan 12, 2006)

Traditional for me- Hunter...RH...50#


----------



## pbwhite (Mar 1, 2004)

Slayer Xtreme with Nitrous Cams


----------



## AngryDog (Jun 22, 2004)

*Slayer SE @ 63#*

I have owned three Martin bows. The Slayer being my latest. This as all my Martins a one great bow. Thinking about a ShadowCat next or maybe another Slayer.


----------



## Surprise Archer (Mar 3, 2006)

I would love to have a Razor X Elite, Blue, 50-60lb:wink:


----------



## Elwood (May 2, 2004)

Slayer Xtreme with Nitrous Cams 70 pound 30" draw.

Thank you


----------



## TWM (Mar 13, 2005)

I would like a Slayer, 60# dyna cam. DL 26.5 " if it even goes to that. If not 27".


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2006)

*Bow Giveaway*

The Tigress


----------



## Silverado Mike (Mar 3, 2006)

Shadowcat, Nitrous Cams, Magnum limbs


----------



## Burticus (Nov 23, 2004)

*Here's wishin*

Shadowcat X-treme, Mag limbs, nitrous cams. Thanks for the oppurtunity.


----------



## dgmeadows (Jun 15, 2005)

*Choices, choices...*

Slayr Extreme with Nitrous X.....please ?


----------



## Dry Lake Archer (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanks Guys!!!! What a great site!!!!

anyways,
id have to go for a :
Slayer X Nitrous Cam
Right hand, 70 lb. 29" cam if they are not adjustable. im not sure


----------



## dogdigger (Dec 23, 2004)

Slayer Extreme SE nitrous-X
target color


----------



## Cougar III (Feb 25, 2004)

Slayer SE Nitrous-X 29"draw 70 Lb Limbs in Camo


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

RazorX with NitrousX cams.


If I win, I'll auction it here on AT and donate the proceeds to the St. Jude's Childrens Cancer Research Hospital.


----------



## 3dcuda (Mar 7, 2003)

*slayer*

slayer extreme se nitrous cams


----------



## archery4life (May 14, 2003)

Slayer extreme se w/ nitrous cams


----------



## Koala (Nov 27, 2002)

Shadowcat elite limbs, nitrous cams


----------



## Rugdoctor (Aug 17, 2005)

shadowcat elite nitrious (LH)


----------



## GODSSOLDIER (Jan 31, 2006)

*contest*

Slayer Extreme


----------



## abowpro (Apr 24, 2003)

Slayer Extreme SE nitrous-X 70#, 30"


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

*Shadowcat Extreme*

Shadowcat Extreme, Nitrous cams, Elite Limbs, 70# and 29" DL. 

This will be known as DREAMBOW!!!!

Thanks to Martin for this opportunity!


----------



## Bruce K (Jun 1, 2002)

Shadow cat please , 31 inch 


really fast cam please


----------



## superdiablo (Feb 7, 2003)

RazorX SE NitrousX 65%, 70#, 26"- 29" ,R,H.:wink:


----------



## Wayne Schlabach (Aug 31, 2005)

I'd take the saber 50#-70# 29'' draw length. In camo


----------



## Big Dog (Oct 1, 2002)

Shadow Cat with elite limbs and nitrous


----------



## Tumbleweed350 (May 11, 2005)

I already have a Slayr on order (waiting patiently), so I guess I'd have to go with a Shadow Cat Mag/Nitrous


----------



## xXxSABERxXx (Feb 24, 2005)

looks like now everyone wants a martin.:mg:


----------



## SINGLECAM1 (Mar 14, 2003)

*martin*

The Shadow Cat Elite With Nitrous cams


----------



## rzdrmh (Mar 30, 2006)

the shadowcat se with tru-arc cams


----------



## bowme..2 (Apr 20, 2005)

Shadowcat Extreme, Nitrous cams, Elite Limbs, 70# and 28.5" DL. 

Thanks


----------



## fritzthenightow (Sep 23, 2004)

*razor x elite*

i will take razor x elite


----------



## "B" (Jan 9, 2005)

*bow*

Shadow cat extreme,camo


----------



## Frick (Dec 21, 2004)

Slayer Extreme-Nitrous-RH


----------



## RBStedman (Jun 6, 2003)

Razor X Elite Nitrous Cams


----------



## Cornfed (Oct 15, 2002)

Slayer SE Nitrous-X 28"-70# Camo

Awesome contest, THANKS!


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

Slayer X, with Nitrous cams, 60-70lbs.. draw of 28"


----------



## NM_HighPlains (Nov 25, 2005)

*Tigress*

I'd like a Tigress in 26-28" draw, Tru-Arc cams, 40# for my wife! She shot her best scores with an old Cougar Mag and it would be fun to surprise her with a new Martin.


----------



## LJA (Sep 19, 2005)

*Slayer Extreme SE nitrous-X*

Slayer Extreme SE nitrous-X


----------



## mecrowe (May 22, 2002)

Shadowcat Elite with NOS-X cams

--mike


----------



## sase (Apr 24, 2005)

*martin*

Slayr Extreme w/ Nitrous


----------



## tomyhawk (Jul 2, 2004)

Slayer:teeth:


----------



## todd_b (Aug 4, 2005)

*I'll take a*

slyer x


----------



## bigrackHack (Jun 11, 2004)

Man, if you'd let me have a recurve instead, I'd like to have one of those Dreamcatchers.

Otherwise, just mail me my Slayer Xtreme @ 60lbs, please. :grin:


----------



## rodboggs (Oct 12, 2004)

*Slayer Nitrous X se*

My buddy Paul Phillips has this bow and I really like it!


----------



## Roc (Jun 29, 2003)

*Slayer*

Slayer X for me


----------



## deadpair (Jan 11, 2006)

Shadow cat extreme, Nitrous X cams


----------



## hallzach (Jan 12, 2006)

slayer w/ nitrous cam


----------



## Guilk47 (Sep 5, 2005)

Slayer X with Nitrous Cam


----------



## williams1075 (Jun 4, 2005)

*SlayerX*

SlayerX


----------



## PASSTHROUGH (May 21, 2002)

Slayer X with Nitrous Cam 60# 28"


----------



## the dude (Jan 5, 2006)

slayer extreme with nitrous cam. 29" draw, 60 lbs.


----------



## Bill Tell (Mar 29, 2006)

Geez let me see I would like the C4 Couger Elite with the Nitrous Cam please.


----------



## iam60x (Dec 30, 2005)

C4 Cougar Elite Nitrous


----------



## DeerAnil8r (Sep 23, 2004)

RazorX Elite Nitrous


----------



## LXCON3 (Feb 18, 2005)

Slayer-Nitrous Cam 70# 30" Black Nickle


----------



## romanc333 (Feb 10, 2006)

*I would like a..........*

Slayer Extreme with nitrous cam 60-70lb pleeezzz

Thanks
Steve


----------



## tthhWACK'em (Mar 29, 2006)

*please o please*

*I wish for a shadowcat nitro*


----------



## big okie (Mar 15, 2004)

Slayer x with dyna cam!

big okie


----------



## gonehunting 45 (Jan 19, 2005)

Slayer Extreme, SE limbs, Nitrous cams


----------



## kalael (Mar 30, 2006)

*Razor x*

Elite with Nitrous Cams and about 50 to 60lb


----------



## gjccourt (Feb 10, 2006)

Dreamcatcher 55#


----------



## flntknp17 (Mar 12, 2004)

Razor X w/Nitrous X.......I loved my old Scepter2 Fury X


----------



## MrTwigg (Dec 3, 2005)

*If I win...*

Saber 70#, 29.5 draw, nitrous cam


----------



## rich1578 (Jul 1, 2003)

*For Me!*

RazorX Elite 70 lb 30" Camo with black limbs! Nitros X Cams


----------



## sdh305 (Dec 24, 2004)

Razor X elite w/nitrous cams


----------



## 1moyard (Jan 2, 2004)

*Razor X*

Razor X elite with Nitrouse cams


----------



## pinwheel5 (Jun 1, 2002)

Razor X elite, Nitrous cam, 28" 60lb.


----------



## LX_Shooter (Feb 3, 2003)

Camo C4 Elite black limbs with Nitrous X-cams


----------



## gjccourt (Feb 10, 2006)

not paying attention Dreamcatcher not compound sorry::embara: C4 Cougar SE RH Tr Arch


----------



## Red B (Apr 2, 2004)

Razor X Elite


----------



## tberg (Mar 15, 2005)

shadowcat se tru-arc cams 31 inch


----------



## gclark (Jun 13, 2003)

Slayer X with Dyna cam - 50 - 60lb and 26"


----------



## amg (Aug 11, 2005)

shadow cat extream


----------



## jhauser (Feb 24, 2005)

Razor X Se, Dyna Cam


----------



## Broken_Arrow (Mar 31, 2006)

I'll take the Slayer Extreme.


----------



## hotsyhog (May 18, 2005)

Slayer Extreme:mg: :mg:


----------



## oneshot7mm-08 (Mar 12, 2006)

slayer Xtreme with nitrous cams and in camo color


----------



## Tommy Chumley (Apr 9, 2003)

*Make Mine a...*

*C4 Cougar Elite Nitrous Cams, please!!*


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

Slayer Extreme with nitrious cams please,,, In camo,,,,, I need this BOW<<>>><
Takeum


----------



## sevignyjoe (Jan 12, 2006)

*martin give away*

p3 single cam left handed camo please.thanks


----------



## pa-bow-hunter (Mar 17, 2006)

C4 SE tru-Arc+ 60lbs


----------



## the GREY GHOST (Apr 6, 2003)

Slayer X


----------



## ecm (Oct 7, 2005)

slayer x, nitrous cams, camo


----------



## SPRIG1 (Jul 14, 2005)

Razor X Elite Nitrous


----------



## stanmanhale (Oct 6, 2005)

slayer extreme, with nitrous cams, in camo.....


----------



## Big38 (Sep 24, 2005)

*free martin*

Slayer extreme with nitrous cams


----------



## Ridge_runner (Dec 15, 2004)

Martin P3 Phantom. Magnum Limbs. Nitrous cams.:smile:


----------



## speedmaster (Oct 28, 2002)

Slayer Extreme Dyna-Cam


----------



## JoBob (May 24, 2005)

Razor elite nitrous


----------



## Encino14 (Jan 5, 2006)

Slayer EX with Nitrous Cams.


----------



## gonecribbin (Dec 19, 2004)

*great offer!!!*

shadow cat extreme please


----------



## timbercruiser (Mar 10, 2006)

*I'm A Winner !*

Razor,nitrous,elite
thank you


----------



## Jay in Ks (Sep 21, 2004)

Slayer Extreme se Nitrous Cam.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Slayer Ex Nitrous Cam (Left handed & camo please)


----------



## Boludo (Feb 18, 2003)

Slayer X for me please


----------



## trheebs (Apr 3, 2003)

*When I win*

Slayer Extreme - 14" limbs, nitrous x, C cam w/ 65% mini mods, 50-65lbs.


----------



## massamino30 (Mar 31, 2006)

*Shadow cat extreme.......XRG limbs......Nitrous X cams (A)......*

Shadow cat extreme.......XRG limbs......Nitrous X cams (A)......CAMO:mg:


----------



## xXxSABERxXx (Feb 24, 2005)

looks like the extremes are pretty popular among the ppl trying to win a bow


----------



## Dr. Dave (Sep 19, 2005)

Slayer x


----------



## JD Lowman (Jan 23, 2006)

*Martin Bow's Rock*

Slayer Extreme with Nitrus x cams!


----------



## sebarrier (Feb 28, 2005)

Slayer extreme with nitrous cams


----------



## DougR (Sep 29, 2005)

Slayer Extreme w/ nitrous cams.


----------



## jdoginAr (May 11, 2005)

razor x elite


----------



## gonecribbin (Dec 19, 2004)

*oops*



gonecribbin said:


> shadow cat extreme please


forgot to mention nitrous cam


----------



## Walbuck1 (Aug 13, 2005)

*bow*

Slayer


----------



## DDaily (Mar 14, 2003)

*Cool this one for me!*

Slayer Extreme SE nitrous-X


----------



## Crackers (Mar 9, 2004)

M-28exp


----------



## Archerybuff (Oct 6, 2002)

Slayer Extreme with nitrous cams for me!!!


----------



## Ottawa Rogue (Dec 27, 2004)

I think i'd have to go with the slayer extreme with the nitrous cams:thumbs_up.
of course, that C4 looks sweet, too!


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

Crackers said:


> M-28exp


hmmm gotta ask what is that????


----------



## southernbow (Feb 8, 2006)

The Tiger, for my son.


----------



## CharlesH71 (Feb 12, 2005)

Razor X - Elite limbs, Nitrous cams. I'm looking forward to shooting my first 300-60x with it. :wink: 

Thanks,


----------



## riverjack (Oct 5, 2005)

*Free Martin Bow*

I will take the Shadowcat Elite Nitrous X.................


----------



## Big Bill (Mar 30, 2003)

*Martin Bow*

Slayer Extreme Nitrous-x


----------



## cplusmc (Jan 1, 2006)

Slayer x


----------



## bowhunter96 (Nov 13, 2005)

Slayer x nitrous cams in camo .


----------



## engineer (Jan 24, 2006)

razor x, nitrous cams, elite limbs


----------



## txarcher1 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Martin Bow*

P3 - 29in. Draw - Elite Limbs - TRU Arc+


----------



## B-killin (Mar 31, 2006)

*Lemme win*

Slayer,Dynacam. Camo.....


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

p3 phantom
tru arc cams
magnum limbs, 50lbs

target colors will be gladly paid for if available


----------



## SpeedBump (May 18, 2004)

Shadowcat Extreme with the Elite limbs NOS X cams, 50-60 pounds

SB


----------



## primeme (Feb 18, 2006)

*Martin*

Shadowcat SE Dyna Cam


----------



## chickenhunter (Jul 1, 2004)

razor x nitrous x elite


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

*Martin*

Slayer Extreme Nitrous Cam, 28.5" 50-60#


----------



## ehunter63 (Feb 15, 2005)

*Slayer extreme*

Its worth a try!:darkbeer:


----------



## cbow3 (Feb 18, 2006)

slayer x


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

Anybody close on the number Joel?????


----------



## bluff_hntr (Mar 24, 2006)

Shadow Cat X SE, Dyna cam, 60lb (maybe 70lb:wink: )


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

DarrinM said:


> Anybody close on the number Joel?????


Nobody is even close! We still have a couple of weeks left though. Good luck to all!


----------



## Deer Stabber (Dec 24, 2003)

slayer x w/ nitrious cams 28" draw!!!


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

archerdad said:


> hmmm gotta ask what is that????


The m-28exp is a Phantom Elite with Nitrous-X cams in target color.


----------



## Doum (Nov 17, 2005)

Slayer X with SE limbs.


----------



## CTBowMan (Dec 7, 2004)

*my choice*

Slayer X


----------



## magnatecman (Mar 31, 2006)

I would love to try a Slayer Extreme!


----------



## PA Dave (Jan 3, 2005)

Shadowcat Extreme, 50-60#, left-hand.


----------



## sixfootunder (Aug 26, 2005)

*Martin Bows*

slayer extreme nitrious cam 29 inch; Left Handed


----------



## Emoto (Mar 27, 2006)

*I'd like the ShadowCat X*

It looks like a real beauty! I need a left-handed one, though. Can't tell from the website if it comes that way.

Oh, 50 lb would be good!


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

Emoto said:


> It looks like a real beauty! I need a left-handed one, though. Can't tell from the website if it comes that way.
> 
> Oh, 50 lb would be good!


All of our models with exception of the Saber or Jaguar are available in left hand.


----------



## jonah (Mar 20, 2006)

*shadowcat x*

lefty of course!


----------



## martin_shooter (Jul 6, 2003)

slayer xtreme with the nitrous cams


----------



## fixitquick79 (Mar 19, 2005)

I would go with the slayer X with Nitrous


----------



## Nuta (Jun 16, 2004)

Razor X -elite w/ Nitrous X


----------



## djnct (Mar 31, 2006)

Slayer Extreme, Nitrous :cocktail:


----------



## Antihunter (May 5, 2005)

Slayer X with Nitrous


----------



## dicksenn (Feb 26, 2006)

Slayer - Nitrous


----------



## herrfixit (Dec 24, 2005)

saber 29inch draw right hand 70lb


----------



## MUDACORN (May 25, 2005)

Razor X


----------



## tclow (Feb 22, 2006)

Slayer extreme w/nitrous


----------



## Team Hoyt PA (Oct 25, 2003)

razorx - SE - Dyna Cam


----------



## Emoto (Mar 27, 2006)

joelc said:


> All of our models with exception of the Saber or Jaguar are available in left hand.


:thumbs_up Great! Thanks much. I've had a 40# Bear since I was a teenager back during the last ice age, and haven't shot much in many years. Now that my S/O has taken up archery, my interest is renewed, so a nice compound would be pretty spiffy. 

It is going to take me some time to learn all the lingo and figure out what I want, but this site seems really great, and I am looking forward to the process.


----------



## tman704 (May 9, 2003)

Thanks for the shot. Slayer X Nitrous Cams


----------



## bucktrout (Oct 29, 2003)

Slayer Extreme


----------



## someonescop (Aug 12, 2005)

Slayer Extreme SE nitrous-X :wink: Just go ahead and send it now...I'll be waiting.


----------



## clean shot (Mar 18, 2006)

*Razor SE, True Arc*

I would love a Razor SE.. Tru Arc


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

RazorX SE Dyna Cam


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

Razor X Ellite limbs and Nitrous Cams


----------



## KDS (Oct 11, 2005)

Cougar C4 SE w/nitrous cams


----------



## John316 (Aug 23, 2003)

RazorX SE Dyna Cam


----------



## Bikeman CU (Nov 27, 2005)

Slayer X Nitrous


----------



## dogzlife (Jul 11, 2004)

Slayer Extreme with Nitrous cams.
Thanks for the chance.


----------



## wthero (Nov 4, 2005)

Shadowcat - Magnum, Nitrous
Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

Are you seriously gonna count in these guys with less than 5 posts, that registered solely for this contest??


----------



## jpm_mq2 (May 22, 2004)

Slayer Extreme SE nitrous-X


----------



## Sitkaspruce (Feb 6, 2006)

*Martin Bow*

Slayer, Hybrid cams, any camo

Thanks


----------



## SCHOOLCRAFT (Jan 4, 2005)

Shadowcat Magnum w/ Nitrous cams.....left handed please


----------



## DUCK29 (Feb 13, 2006)

shadowcat, tru arc,se rh:wink:


----------



## martin guy (Sep 8, 2002)

*Ah*

RazorX Elite limbs Nitrous X 28" draw please.

Andy


----------



## ucsdryder (Jul 14, 2005)

Slayer Extreme SE nitrous-X:darkbeer:


----------



## sludge (Jun 19, 2004)

Slayer Extreme
Nitrous Cams
75%
60#
RH


----------



## 1DX (Aug 11, 2005)

Slayer Extreme Nitrous..Right Hand 70lbs 30 Dl 70 percent Let Off


----------



## joebass (May 22, 2002)

RazorX Elite limbs Nitrous X 29" draw 55 lb max


----------



## Whack Master (Jul 14, 2003)

*Bow*

Martin Slayer Extream Nitrous B bases with mini mods and 80 pound limbs


----------



## Bow_Art (Oct 30, 2003)

Change my mind, shot Shadow Cat tonight, and this is my final answer :mg:


----------



## peekster135 (Apr 1, 2006)

ShadowCat Extreme Magnum with Nitous Cams/High Let-off
29 inch draw
camo


----------



## BrushSniper (Jan 2, 2006)

Slayer Extreme Nitrous RH 30" 70lbs please...


----------



## Bill Bowhunter (Mar 17, 2006)

*Martin would love to*

RazorX Elite m79en


----------



## epsayo3 (Sep 10, 2005)

*i want....*

razor x elite 45-60 lbs., NOS X system.


----------



## 1wayin (Mar 26, 2006)

shadow cat extreme xr6 limbs nitrous x cams


----------



## spobow (Jul 17, 2004)

Razor X, elite limbs, and the nitrous cams...should I happen to win.:wink:


----------



## hcbow23 (Jul 16, 2004)

*Martin*

Martin Tigress W/ Tru-Arc Cams


----------



## Kumadog (Aug 22, 2005)

shadowcat w/elite limbs :wink:


----------



## NJ-XT (Jan 24, 2006)

Slayer X, Camo, Nitro cams


----------



## Tripman (Mar 29, 2006)

*Martin Jaguar*

For my boy


----------



## Chad T. (Jan 3, 2006)

quest w/ magnum limbs and nitrous cams


----------



## Diablo1 (Mar 29, 2006)

Shadowcat Extreme.


----------



## Motomo (Oct 2, 2003)

*bow I choose*

razor x elite nitrous x


----------



## CoppertoneSPF15 (Mar 14, 2006)

Slayer Extreme
SE Limbs
Nitrous Cams
60-70lbs


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

*P3 Rh 29"*

60# limbs


----------



## BIG BOB (Feb 4, 2005)

*Martin Bow*

Razor X Elite M79-n


----------



## dartman (Apr 22, 2004)

Cougar Elite Nitrous X, 70 lb, 28.5-29.5" dl


----------



## *red-ranger* (Nov 14, 2004)

*i WILL TAKE*

Slayer Extreme Nitrous


----------



## bullrambler (Mar 11, 2006)

*A Free MARTIN fo Now! A Mrtin for Life!!!-M4L*

If I was Selected to receive a MARTIN Bow I would like the Razor-X with 45 3/4" Axle the Nitrous Dual-Cam and Camo limb colour. Also, in Left Hand.


----------



## DannyB (Feb 19, 2005)

Camo C4 Elite black limbs with Nitrous X-cams


----------



## 137buck (Oct 4, 2005)

Slayer Extreme for me please....28" draw


----------



## okiebowhuntr (Apr 5, 2003)

*Martin*

Shadowcat Magnum nitrous-Lefthanded of course


----------



## Tim Z (Jul 11, 2003)

*no chance but....*

razor x nitrous x elite limbs

or as mud pup stated, make a wish foundation.


----------



## IMADMAN (Jan 24, 2005)

Slayer Extreme SE nitrous-X


----------



## zbowhunting (Mar 21, 2006)

slayer x nitrous cams:wink:


----------



## Jig (Oct 2, 2002)

Shadow cat extreme.......XRG limbs......Nitrous X cams (A)......in black please!


----------



## slayer27 (Dec 26, 2004)

slayer of course 60# 28 in.:wink:


----------



## Matt in WY (Mar 25, 2003)

Slayer X, 70lb limbs, 28in draw.


----------



## PAarcher1 (Aug 9, 2003)

C4 Cougar ...camo with nitrous cam 

Thanks!!!


----------



## buroak (Dec 10, 2005)

Shadowcat, Nitrous Cams, Magnum limbs, Camo if you please


----------



## mntngrown (Sep 17, 2005)

*shadowcat*

Shadowcat EX Elite nitrous in camo


----------



## SSMNoob (Feb 16, 2006)

Martin Jaguar...nice friendly hunting bow.


----------



## joz (Jan 14, 2006)

Tigress Elite for my wife


----------



## Brew (Apr 11, 2003)

Slayer Xtreme w/nitrous cam 26/70 Left Handed

Thanks


----------



## Brut (Mar 18, 2005)

C4 se with tru arc 60 lb and 28 inch draw


----------



## thunderbolt481 (Mar 19, 2005)

if I win,I want a slayer extreme with nitrous


----------



## booger (Mar 19, 2006)

Razor X w/ nitrous cams 29" #70 RH :shade:


----------



## the-ghost (Sep 11, 2004)

razor x, nitrous x, elite


----------



## RightWing (Aug 22, 2004)

*I screwed up my entry......*

Slayer X with any cam choice..


I messed up and put a comma in my number and hit enter before I saw that you were not suppose to..... So alias, I will probably not win..:embara: 


Keep'em Sharp..............


----------



## DS59 (Dec 13, 2003)

Saber Dyna-Cam


----------



## tperfectionist (Dec 12, 2004)

shadowcat extreme elite limbs w/nitrous cams silver flames


----------



## mun (Oct 31, 2003)

razor x se. tru-are cam 60/70lb 28" 
thanks


----------



## Brucester63 (Apr 2, 2006)

Slayer X with Dyna Cam


----------



## brokenblade (Nov 5, 2005)

C-4 Cougar, dyna cam, magnum limbs, camo, 70 pounds


----------



## OlMossyHorns (Dec 27, 2004)

*Slayr*

Slayr Extreme Nitrous C cam


----------



## kevlq (Mar 3, 2006)

*Slayer X*

29" Draw, 70 lb. Limbs please.


----------



## Spud4 (Jan 13, 2005)

Razor X Elite Target


----------



## mhkl77 (Feb 4, 2006)

slayer extreme nitrious cam Left handed please


----------



## dEAN_2 (Nov 17, 2004)

slayer x
nitrous cams


----------



## duckman1106 (Apr 1, 2006)

slayer with nitrous cams please!


----------



## w4rd (Jan 3, 2006)

p3, magnum, tru arc.

Awsome comp!!


----------



## 12Cedars (Aug 4, 2004)

Shadow cat extreme.......XRG limbs......Nitrous X cams


----------



## onlyone (Aug 14, 2005)

Slayer Extreme


----------



## bowshooter73 (Aug 29, 2004)

Cougar SE Tru Arc+


----------



## pdcjohnson (Sep 17, 2005)

*......*

slayer X with nitros cam


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2006)

Slayer Extreme SE nitrous-X


----------



## adhuntsall (Apr 2, 2006)

Slayer SE Nitrous X


----------



## michihunter (Mar 2, 2003)

*Slayer Extreme SE nitrous-X*

Slayer Extreme SE nitrous-X


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

Saber w/Dyna cam 30" 70#


----------



## Trailmaster (Mar 18, 2006)

*Cougar C4, Nitrous cams*

I want a Martin so bad it hurts!! :wink:


----------



## wannab (Apr 2, 2006)

Razor X


----------



## c2k723 (Apr 3, 2003)

Shadowcat X, XRG 50-60 lbs, Nitrous, 65% lo,28"


----------



## Scottie (Oct 29, 2004)

*get it going*

Razor X Elite, Nitrous X (LH)


----------



## Haywire1014 (Mar 24, 2006)

Razor x elite nitrous 70 lbs rh


----------



## stout (Jul 21, 2005)

*martin bow*

Slayer Extreme SE nitrous-X


----------



## doulos (Apr 2, 2006)

shadow cat


----------



## grant815 (Dec 15, 2003)

slayer nitrous cams


----------



## 007hunter (Sep 26, 2003)

Slayer Extreme


----------



## mnshortdraw (Mar 6, 2006)

*martin*

A Slayer Extreme for me please!


----------



## Livetohunt (Jan 1, 2005)

Slayer X -dyna cam:tongue:


----------



## Muskyhunter1 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Martin bows*

Not too lucky - Last time I won something it was a bag of dog food - didn't even have a dog back then.

If I won would love to get a Razor X Nitorus Elite LH 28" 70lbs.

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## johnpaul (Jan 17, 2006)

*razor x*

razor x ,nitrous cam


----------



## Hdhound (Jan 29, 2006)

A Mercury for the little guy!


----------



## striperdeer (Apr 2, 2006)

Slayer Extreme


----------



## StevenB (Jun 2, 2002)

slayer X nitrous cams RH 30" 60lbs


----------



## dei (Feb 10, 2006)

saber dyna-cam 60lbs 27inch.


----------



## chuckatuk (May 28, 2003)

c4,w nitrous cams


----------



## ZINGER B (Apr 2, 2006)

c4 cougar nitrous


----------



## 3d/fitamartin (Jul 14, 2002)

Razor X Elite Tru Arc


----------



## sdavis (Aug 22, 2005)

*slayer*

is what i think i would take


----------



## GlenT. (May 19, 2004)

C4 COUGAR SE Dyna Camo
:thumbs_up


----------



## abcarrow (Feb 3, 2006)

*Lucky I'm not, but I can still Dream*

Thanks 

I would like the (Slayer extreme, SE Limbs, and Nitrous Cams), my draw length is 28", and I would prefer a 60# draw weight.

Thanks again
abcarrow


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

RazorX with Elite limbs and Nitrous cams. Very nice fingers bow!


----------



## jsmaki (Jan 20, 2005)

Slayer extreme nitrous x 28 in.


----------



## sdkidaho (Apr 3, 2006)

Slayer Extreme SE


----------



## JOE PA (Dec 13, 2003)

*How about?*

Slayr Extreme Nitrous.

Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Selil (Sep 5, 2005)

How about (2) martin tigers in 18-20 inch dl, and 10lb DW? Prefer NOT camo but will take it.


----------



## Ashadow315 (Mar 19, 2005)

Slayer Extreme Nitrous Cam


----------



## Desert Rat (Apr 3, 2006)

*Desert Rat*

Slayer Extreme SE W/ Nitrous cams 28" Draw Length and 70 # draw weight Thank You !


----------



## david barragan (Jun 9, 2004)

*martin bow*

I will take the Slayer Extreme w/ nitrous cams


----------



## Mo/ Bowhunter (Apr 2, 2005)

shadow cat elite with nitrous cams


----------



## Farley (Aug 1, 2005)

Cougar SE


----------



## NorCal13 (Mar 20, 2006)

Slayer Extreme SE Nitrous


----------



## Buckhunter316 (Feb 14, 2006)

*My choice....*

Slayer Extreme SE w/ Nitrous, LH, 75%.....

Thank you..


----------



## Mike_in_WI (Aug 9, 2002)

*Shadowcat*

RH Shadowcat-X Elite, Nitrous-X, 45-60# limbs :tongue:


----------



## -XX- (May 22, 2002)

Razor X Elite


----------



## SabreTooth (Apr 3, 2006)

ShadowCat X SE With Dyna-Cams


----------



## NateD (Apr 3, 2006)

*The Bow I want*

I would like to have the Slayer Extreme.


----------



## JRECON (Oct 17, 2005)

Martin Cougar C4 Elite Nitrous. LH, 28" (A-Cam), 55-70 lb draw weight.


----------



## Mr.G (Sep 9, 2005)

*If I win...*

Shadow Cat extreme - Se Limbs, Tru Arc + cams, 70#


----------



## RO4VOLS (May 25, 2004)

Razor X Nitrous X Elite


----------



## steve-jervis (Dec 1, 2002)

Slayer X w/Nitrous cams 28/70


----------



## Dave (Dec 14, 2002)

*My bow*

I'll take a Razor X SE dyna-cam 50-60 RH

Thanks
guys

Dave:darkbeer:


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

slayer extreme - Nitrous X


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*for the kids*

left handed tigress lt 

heres hoping


----------



## ks_kiwi (Dec 22, 2004)

Slayer X for me


----------



## CardGuy (Sep 6, 2005)

slayer extreme nitrious 

:darkbeer:


----------



## sbarnes489 (Nov 6, 2004)

It would be nice to get a new slayer instead of my 04 slayer. I'd pick the slayer extreme with nitrous x cams.
29" 70lbs
Cheers:cocktail:


----------



## hawkdriver (Jan 22, 2006)

*bow*

slayer dyna cam


----------



## SDC (Sep 7, 2005)

You bet I would take a slayer x treme with Nitrous Cams, Magnum limbs,70lb. and 29" God willing!


----------



## dartonkid (Sep 26, 2005)

*picked the right number???????*

i want the slayer extreme with nitrous cams in camo


----------



## dodgensince74 (Jan 15, 2006)

C4 Cougar for me, just let me know when its been shipped


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

Slayer - X / Nitrous cams


----------



## DPowers (Oct 20, 2005)

Slayer Xtreme with nitrous cams.


----------



## Sundog (Nov 17, 2005)

*Free Bow!!*

I would like a Razor X with Nitrous cams, elite limbs, orange riser, and left handed.


----------



## badcompany (Aug 21, 2005)

*martin*

Cougar C-4:tongue:


----------



## trapshooter (Feb 14, 2005)

slayer x
70 lb with nitrous cams


----------



## beerfish (Apr 3, 2006)

*bow type*

slayer x--dyna cam


----------



## capecodcowboy (Feb 8, 2006)

Shadow cat extreme.......XRG limbs......Nitrous X cams (A)......in black please!


----------



## ShootsaHoyt (Jan 30, 2005)

I'll take the shadowcat


----------



## yacob3 (Apr 3, 2006)

A RazorX...Elite...Nitrous...in camo, please.


----------



## THEMan1976 (Oct 23, 2004)

*Bow*

Slayer extreme se with nitrous cams, 28", 60lbs, camo. Right Handed.
Thankyou.


----------



## Swig (Jul 2, 2002)

Slayer X...Dyna Cam...28"...70lbs.


----------



## xXxSABERxXx (Feb 24, 2005)

just wanted to say even if u are not the lucky one to win this drawing you should give martin in fair chance when you go out to buy ur next bow they make a great bow and are all great people. i have shot them all and there is nothing better out there.


----------



## TJ_ (May 21, 2002)

Slayer Extreme...NOSX


----------



## headnheel (Jan 28, 2004)

*my bow..........*

Cougar III,tru-arc,elite limbs,r/h,29",45-60# limbs..................


----------



## KIT-HAN-NE Flinger (Jan 5, 2005)

*shadowcat extreme*

shadowcat extreme with elite limbs and nitrous x cams

I would like to thank all that made this possible and better luck next time to the other contestants!:wink:


----------



## mtn300 (Apr 3, 2006)

*If I win*

shadowcat X fast fast feel the need for speed


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

*wish list*

P3 magnum= nitros cams


----------



## Snuffer (Oct 15, 2002)

*Rytera Triad Nitrous cam*

Razor X Nitrous X Elite Limbs
Wish me luck!!


----------



## JKD (Jan 17, 2006)

LH..... Slayer Extreme


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

I like the looks of the shadowcat Elite with Dyna cams or even the RazorX Elite with Dyna cams! 

Dick


----------



## bigdog120x (Mar 20, 2005)

C4 elite or straight nitrous cams:tongue:


----------



## duffbeer (Dec 31, 2005)

*shadowcat X*


----------



## Finger Freddie (Dec 19, 2003)

hey joel, make mine a 45# vision or savanah:wink:


----------



## alaska hunter (Mar 27, 2006)

*slayer x*

slayer x mag. limbs nitrous x cams . 70# 30" draw


----------



## jkcckc (Dec 19, 2004)

Slayer Extreme SE nitrous-X


----------



## arrowmag (Apr 4, 2006)

Slayer Extreme, Nitrous Cams 28", Camo


----------



## TheBowdoctor (Dec 7, 2005)

Razor X with a Dyna Cam


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*martin*

shadowcat extreme,smoothest cams you make,bad shoulder


----------



## Milhouse (Jan 18, 2003)

Slayer X, Nitrous cams, 60#, LH. Let me know where to pick it up.


----------



## hooks (Mar 22, 2005)

ShadowCat X magnum nitrous cams. Please.


----------



## Iabow (Apr 1, 2004)

Razor X


----------



## kulprit (Sep 18, 2004)

shadowcat extreme se,nitrous x shoot through


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

Camo C4 Elite black limbs with Nitrous X-cams


----------



## thumperX (Jun 9, 2004)

*my choice*

My choice would be a Slayer Xtreme!!!


----------



## Reviveourhomes (Jul 18, 2005)

Slayer X


----------



## The Hoyt Shooter (Apr 28, 2005)

Razor X w/ nitrous shoot thru and elite limbs 45-60 26"


----------



## BIGDUCKDOG (Oct 19, 2005)

*a new martin for me*

shadowCAT exteme,camo,60#,29":RockOn:


----------



## Reggie Catfish (Feb 14, 2005)

*If I win, I would like....*

a slayer extreme with nitrous


----------



## punisher (Dec 6, 2005)

Slayer X ... punisher


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

I don't want one. I will leave an opening for some one who needs one. I have Martins now , & they shoot great. My newest one now is a Rytera.
Try one of these for a pleasant experience.


----------



## Mats (Apr 4, 2006)

C4 Cougar Elite Nitrous X-cams


----------



## tchel-cal (Mar 13, 2006)

ShadowCat X


----------



## krb2002 (May 20, 2003)

Slayer!!


----------



## paha1 (Feb 29, 2004)

Razor X Nitrous


----------



## LoneAggie (Jan 10, 2005)

*it would have to be....*

Razor X Elite with Nitrous Cams.


----------



## bowzilla (Oct 17, 2005)

*hhhmmmm.....*

slayer would be nice......very nice......very very nine.:faint:


----------



## EToran60 (Nov 30, 2005)

Slayer for me


----------



## Lonescout (Apr 3, 2006)

A saber with dyna-cam please.


----------



## GAM (May 22, 2002)

Razor X Elite


----------



## Dgizzle (Mar 14, 2006)

*Free Martin*

Slayer Extreme-Nitrous cams


----------



## philhughes (Jun 2, 2003)

Slayer Extreme, Nitrous


----------



## mlviper (May 18, 2005)

Slayer X Never shot Martin so this could be new for me.


----------



## Twolf (Apr 4, 2006)

Slayer Extreme
Dyna cam 75%let-off 27"


----------



## RAZORHOG (Jul 15, 2005)

*Slayer X*

Slayer X


----------



## NE_Whitetail (Jan 5, 2006)

Slayer Extreme


----------



## practice-more (Nov 10, 2005)

*bow*

Slayer X in 70lb and the nitrous cams in 31"
Thanks


----------



## dunnhead (Aug 16, 2005)

Razor X Elite - Nitrous Cams


----------



## archeryogar (May 26, 2005)

*martin*

I would like a shadow cat with nitrous cams 60# 29inch draw . thanks


----------



## 3drecurve (Jul 7, 2003)

Tigress; 40-50 lbs; and whatever the optimal cams are for a 23.5" draw.


----------



## Biggun 150 (Dec 21, 2005)

Slayer 29" 70 lbs.


----------



## NodakQ2 (Apr 4, 2003)

*Slayer X*

Camo Slayer X with nitrous cams...29 inch draw 60-70 lbs...Anything else?:darkbeer:


----------



## tlkellar (Jan 20, 2006)

*martin*

cougar se4 nitrous


----------



## Cougar (Feb 16, 2004)

Slayer - nitrous cams


----------



## Lary1r (Mar 21, 2006)

As I'm relatively new to archery I will leave it to your descretion. I likethe longer bows with a single cam. My draw length is 29in and I want 5-60lb draw wt. The bow would be used for hunting.


----------



## WaltonianArcher (Apr 4, 2006)

*Slayer Xtreme*

:flame:


----------



## gardner (Jun 13, 2005)

slayer


----------



## acso14 (Feb 18, 2003)

I'll take a Slayer with Nitrous cams 29.5 Draw


----------



## target panic (Aug 4, 2002)

*my bow pick*

shadow cat x-tream


----------



## CPBK (Jul 18, 2005)

*Free Bow*

Shadowcat Extreme Se Will Work For Me!


----------



## noklok (Aug 9, 2003)

*bow*

Slayer w/ nitrous 28.5/70 camo


----------



## Silvertip67 (Jan 18, 2006)

slayer with nitrous cams


----------



## billygloat (Dec 24, 2005)

*slayer x*

left hand slayer x.


----------



## fxhunter (Jan 12, 2005)

Cougar:wink:


----------



## GlowbugAng (Jul 23, 2003)

*Here's my pic..*

Rock Monkey was lookin' out for me and posted this for me already.. but just to make sure, here's the bow I want you to send to me when I WIN!!!!:RockOn: 


p3 phantom tru arc cams magnum limbs,...

p3 phantom
tru arc cams
magnum limbs, 50lbs

target colors will be gladly paid for if available


----------



## kimsterr (Apr 4, 2006)

*bow*

Slayer with Nitrous cams


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

slayer xtreme, nitrous cams


----------



## mwaym (Dec 21, 2005)

*bow*

slayer dyna cam


----------



## outside (Mar 29, 2006)

shadowcat extreme, elite limbs, Nitrous X cams. LH. 
lol..as if


----------



## Guide Pit (Jan 17, 2006)

razor x elite


----------



## BigWave (Dec 28, 2004)

slayer extreme nitrious cam 28 inch camo!


----------



## clearcache (Jun 24, 2003)

*The bow I want*



miked said:


> Post the bow you want to win in response to this thread.


Razor X Elite and Serengeti .... hmm ask me later, I am feeling like I have multiple personality disorder ... again.


----------



## oneshotmaster (Jan 2, 2006)

*martin for life...*

:target: :rock-on: shadow cat extreme se


----------



## Irish77 (Apr 2, 2006)

Slayer extreme with nitrous cam


----------



## dodl (Apr 28, 2005)

Slayer X - nitrous ...

cu
martin


----------



## limpguy (Oct 13, 2004)

*Slayer*

Slayer


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*bow*

Razor X elite.....nitrous


----------



## bsboggs (Apr 5, 2006)

*bsboggs*

C4 Cougar Nitrous X Cams


----------



## HCAman (Nov 3, 2003)

Slayer Extreme SE nitrous-X


----------



## tysonmilam (Apr 3, 2006)

Slayer X-treme


----------



## 1iarrowking (Sep 6, 2002)

C4 Cougar SE Tru Arc


----------



## bellasm (Feb 19, 2003)

Razor X, 60#Elite limbs, 28" nitrous X cams.


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

*:d*

Martin RazorX with SE limbs @ 60lbs and the dyna cam, 28" draw length.

Wheeee!


----------



## genhob (Dec 8, 2005)

Shadowcat Extreme, Elite limbs NOS X cams


----------



## KLM (Jun 28, 2005)

*My Wish....*

is for a P3 Phantom, Magnum Limbs and Nitrous cam


----------



## 3D Princess (Apr 3, 2006)

Martin Tigress LT


----------



## RutCrazed (Feb 13, 2003)

I will clear a spot for my new Slayer Extreme!

Rut


----------



## JPMaximilian (Feb 18, 2005)

Slayer Extreme nitrous-X, 50-60lbs.


----------



## IL_Buck (Jan 21, 2005)

Slayer X w/ Nitrous cams


----------



## pklyph (Apr 5, 2006)

*thanks for the opportunity*

Right handed 29 1/2 inch draw 65lb Slayer X please...


----------



## olympics84 (Nov 5, 2004)

Razor X Elite


----------



## JSimon (Apr 5, 2006)

Hatfield TD, 45#


----------



## adamsoa (Mar 28, 2005)

*Lucky number*

Shadowcat Extreme 30" elite with nitrous cams


----------



## mattellis2 (Jan 22, 2003)

Slayer Extreme SE nitrous-X


----------



## System (Oct 19, 2005)

Slayer Extreme SE nitrous-X


----------



## 1bighd (Oct 3, 2005)

Slayer Extreme SE nitrous-X


----------



## huntnaddict (Apr 5, 2006)

a slayer would be nice


----------



## harehound (Apr 4, 2006)

I would like the Slayer if I win.


----------



## mkatona (Apr 6, 2006)

*Hello*

C4 Cougar Elite


----------



## SIMPLEARKANSAN (Jul 24, 2003)

Slayer Extreme SE nitrous-X


----------



## Kav (Jun 6, 2005)

*Wow!*

I would like a ...C4 Cougar Elite with Nitrous Cam. Thank you for the opportunity to win a new bow.


----------



## Erawan (Apr 5, 2006)

*Slayer*

I had my shoulder operated on in Feb (rotator cuff and labrum tear), and have loaned my Martin Firecat to a friend this year. My choice could be modified due to my new abilities - or lack thereof...should I win. Need to do the common sense thing.


----------



## gagreg (Apr 12, 2004)

*Martin Bow*

Razorx Elite Nitrous cams


----------



## Powderhorn (Dec 6, 2005)

Slayer Extreme, so that I might take a Pronghorn just like Nathan did!!!!


----------



## raceguy (Jun 22, 2005)

slayer x, camo, nitrous cams


----------



## ishootmartin (Dec 23, 2004)

Shadowcat, SE limbs, Tru Arc+ cams


----------



## trophytaker308 (Oct 22, 2005)

Slayer Extreme Se, Nitrous-x


----------



## doversmith (Apr 6, 2006)

Make mine a Shadowcat Elite with Nitrous Cams.


----------



## cooper (Apr 6, 2006)

Slayer extreme


----------



## stabow (Jan 26, 2006)

Slayer Extreme , left handed.......stabow


----------



## hoove (Feb 25, 2005)

P3Phantom Magnum


----------



## greatwhitehuntr (Feb 1, 2006)

*Martin freebie*

A Razor X Elite Limbs with tru arc cam.


----------



## rsb_924 (Mar 11, 2006)

*rsb_924*

c-4 cougar nitrous magnum


----------



## jeffcojoe (Mar 29, 2006)

*Martin Free One*

Razor X Elite


----------



## DeerNut (Apr 6, 2006)

Slayer extreme with Nitrous cams


----------



## dogcaller (Apr 6, 2006)

Slayer X, 29in, 70#, nitrous cams, camo
thanks


----------



## Carlos (Jan 19, 2005)

Slayer Xtreme Camo


----------



## Vasquehiker (Feb 16, 2003)

*Martin*

slayer for me


----------



## birddog1 (Sep 24, 2004)

RazorX SE


----------



## 2001epic (Aug 22, 2002)

p3 magnum with tru-arc cams for me. :wink:


----------



## hs6181 (Dec 14, 2003)

Slayer X w/Nitrous Cams, Camo


----------



## Steamin (Mar 21, 2003)

Slayer Extreme


----------



## hunter1971 (Apr 7, 2006)

i would like to have the new Shadow Cat Extreme. iam wanting to get into bow hunting and that would give me a great head start.


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

*Free Bow*

Slayer Extreme W/ Nitrous Cams
Thanks 
Kennie


----------



## mmars622 (Apr 7, 2006)

*Winning bow*

Slayer extreme, nitrous cams


----------



## snyper32 (Apr 7, 2006)

*shadow cat se*

i would like the shadow cat se


----------



## DDan (Apr 6, 2006)

Let me know when my Shadow EX Magnum is on the way.:darkbeer:


----------



## Tie Rod (Feb 12, 2006)

Slayer X


----------



## bigtruckerd (Apr 7, 2006)

slayer extreme nitrous cams


----------



## pdonnafi (Feb 22, 2006)

Slayer Extreme SE, Nitrous Cam


----------



## handirifle (Jun 9, 2005)

I think a razor X in camo


----------



## disturbed13 (Aug 16, 2005)

*Martin*

da name is hedoe and i want the
Slayer X with the Nitrous cams
50- 60 lbs
26.5" draw length


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jan 25, 2003)

*martin bow*

Razor x #40 to #50.


----------



## Selil (Sep 5, 2005)

What if more than one person hit the magic number or you have one high and one low same number off? Is it price is right rules?


----------



## outdoorsman91 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Thanks for the opportunity.*

Slayer X / Nitrous Cams


----------



## Southern Hunter (Apr 18, 2005)

My choice would be a RazorX with nitrous cam 29" draw at 60 pounds.
Thanks


----------



## Jackson22 (Jan 26, 2005)

A cougar in dyna cam......that's it


----------



## SeanH. (Nov 22, 2003)

P3 SE limbs w Dyna Cam....:RockOn: :RockOn:


----------



## ijimmy (Jul 2, 2002)

cougar 4 nitrous


----------



## Nocalhonker (Jun 9, 2005)

If I get luck I'll take a slayer extreme. Nocalhonker


----------



## abqheat (Aug 12, 2003)

I'll take the Razor X SE Dyna Cam 75% let-off and 60 #'s

I would like to thank Martin Archery for this contest.


----------



## cherokeenation (Mar 16, 2006)

Slayer Extreme Nitro cam


----------



## patjsimpson (Oct 27, 2005)

*I want a Free Martin Slayer Extreme!*

Slayer Extreme SE With the True Arc+ Cam would be my dream bow!

Good luck everyone!:darkbeer: :darkbeer:


----------



## fast shot (Apr 7, 2006)

Shadowcat x, Elite Limbs, Nitrous


----------



## ncokfarmer (Oct 18, 2005)

Shadowcat Extreme SE, Tru-Arc+, 70# @30.5"


----------



## RUT_N_BUCK (Feb 25, 2006)

Shadow cat elite Nitrous X cams Thanks!


----------



## Ol' Bowtech (Mar 27, 2005)

Slayer extreme with nitrous cams 50-60lbs 30in. draw black riser w/camo limbs


----------



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

Back up, time is running out.


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

C4 Dyna cams 28" @60 lb thanks


----------



## Fulldrw (Mar 15, 2006)

Slayer X


----------



## javajim (Apr 8, 2006)

*Bow preference*

Slayer extreme with 13inch llimbs and nitrousx cam


----------



## griz1955 (Dec 16, 2005)

shadowcat extreme. nitrous cam. elite limbs-60#-28" draw-thank you


----------



## csteinberg (Oct 18, 2005)

slayer extreme nitrous cam


----------



## mr.brewski (Apr 8, 2006)

I would like a ShadowCat Extreme with the nitrous cam,70#, 29 inch draw length.


----------



## 323 (Feb 26, 2006)

Left handed Slayer extreme!


----------



## TXOUTBACK (Aug 14, 2004)

Razor x elite nitro x cam


----------



## stratusphere (Apr 8, 2006)

*wouldn't it be great...*

Shadowcat extreme elite
LH


----------



## restart (Feb 26, 2003)

*M4l*

A Cougar 4, Nitrous 29" 30-40# limbs . I love the Cougar. Shot one of my best ever scores with an old Cougar, then I started changing bows 'cause I wanted a colored one. HMMMMM! Color doesn't shoot any different than camo. Go figure.

Restart
Bruce Hutchinson
Boise Idaho


----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2005)

*bow*

shadow cat extreme nitro


----------



## acc328 (Jan 20, 2003)

Shadowcat Extreme,nitrous Cams,elite Limbs,60-70 Limbs,26 Inch Draw


----------



## platinumscepter (Mar 9, 2006)

*shadowcat elite limbs 65#*

shadowcat elite limbs nitrousx65#


----------



## TJ 1911 (Dec 17, 2004)

*Martin Bow Giveaway*

RazorX, Elite limbs, 40-50# draw weight


----------



## Jomaz (Feb 25, 2005)

*Slayer*

With dyna cam.


----------



## bbhunt53 (Jun 29, 2003)

*Left Handed Razor X*

Left Handed Razor X Straight or Elite Limbs 60# 29-30" draw


----------



## bowhuntusa (Dec 3, 2005)

Detemeat said:


> Shadow cat extreme.......XRG limbs......Nitrous X cams (A)......in black please!
> 
> 
> I'll take one of these please.Thank you.


----------



## makram1424 (Apr 8, 2006)

*My selection*

It would be great to win a ShadowCat Extreme SE to replace my old Jennings SideKick II. Thanks for running the contest.


----------



## Martial Archer (Jun 8, 2003)

Shadowcat Extreme with Nitrous cams......50-60 lbs. @ 28.5" draw


----------



## ONEUSDOG (Mar 18, 2005)

Shadow Cat


----------



## thrtypntbck (Feb 23, 2006)

Shadowcat SE Nitrous X


----------



## Bigbuckslayer (Jul 2, 2004)

Slayer X with nitrous cams


----------



## PROTOZOE2 (Jan 29, 2003)

I only want this bow if OBT and DCM will deliver it.

I would love to have a CIII magnum with Nitrous cams.

Thank you Martin Archery for giving us the best website and bows on the planet!


----------



## spunkyhunt (Apr 7, 2003)

*The bow i want*

RH camo C-III Nitros 70lb.


----------



## Justiceforall33 (Mar 30, 2006)

P3 tru arc cam


----------



## Lane (Jul 12, 2003)

Razor X elite 30 in. 70 lbs.


----------



## cd3d (Dec 28, 2005)

*Martin*

Slayer Extreme


----------



## Rocket21 (Jan 21, 2003)

*Martin bow*

Slayer Extreme, Right handed, Nitrous cams, 70#, 28.5 inch draw


----------



## smurph (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks for the chance to win!!
My choice would be P3 Phantom, RH, Magnum limbs, Nitrous cam, 60-70# and of course in Camo.


----------



## hawkfan4lif (Aug 2, 2005)

Shadowcat, Nitrous cams


----------



## wiseone (Sep 9, 2005)

razor-x baby!


----------



## bodoodle (Sep 9, 2005)

Razor X 29" 70#


----------



## Hoyt and Martin (Mar 25, 2003)

*phantom*

This is a great bow. doug


----------



## JRMSR (Apr 9, 2006)

*Howdy*

*Martin M-108ENP C4Cougar Elite*


----------



## outback1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Slayer Extreme


----------



## AJT (Mar 20, 2006)

shadowcat elite with nitrous x cams


----------



## SEDONA (Apr 9, 2006)

*Martin Lottery*

Shadowcat Nitrous


----------



## Btskin (Apr 1, 2006)

razor x elite please for my sweet wife


----------



## iddave (May 29, 2003)

*bow*

Slayer extreme with 13inch llimbs and nitrousx cam would be wonderful.


----------



## bbahunter (Oct 15, 2002)

Shadowcat X SE with tru-arc


----------



## Razor Ecks (Apr 9, 2006)

Razor x, nitrous x, elite limbs


----------



## dave7777-33 (May 26, 2003)

rytera triad nitrous cams right hand 60 # if rytera is not included then slayer with nitrous 60#


----------



## jjc155 (Feb 1, 2005)

Should I be lucky enough: 

Slayer Extreme with Nitrous cams. Thanks

J-


----------



## deadi (Mar 14, 2006)

*slayer x with dyna-cam*

please oh please oh please. oo oo pick me pick me.


----------



## Erbowman (Mar 24, 2004)

*Slayer Extreme SE nitrous-X*

Slayer Extreme SE nitrous-X


----------



## mlx90 (Feb 27, 2006)

c4cougar magnum with nitrous cams PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE


----------



## Ohio Bow (Jan 15, 2005)

shadow cat xtreme nitrous cams in cammo


----------



## vern96 (Feb 18, 2003)

Slayer Extreme with Nitrous cams.


----------



## jhenson (May 25, 2004)

I would like the new Slayer with nitrous X cams


----------



## dogdoc (Apr 8, 2003)

Razor-X Elite for me please. LH


----------



## Shoot4fun_Deni2 (Sep 9, 2003)

*Tigress*

Would love to win a tigress for the wife


----------



## tjb357452 (Jan 24, 2003)

Cougar Elite Nitrous X.


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

Im gunna want a Slayer Extreme with nitrous cams


----------



## brandon78 (Apr 5, 2006)

Slayer Extreme w/ nitrous cams PLEASE


----------



## KOZMAN4907 (Sep 23, 2004)

*slayer wow baby!*

please please please a Slayer with dyna cam elite limbs camo 30 inch draw.

O god please!!!!!!!
Koz:wink:


----------



## hairbear21 (Aug 26, 2005)

I'll take a Slayer X with Nitrous cams, 28.5" draw, 75% letoff in 70lb weight
Thanks!


----------



## randydb (Jan 25, 2006)

*saber*

Would love to be the owner of a saber if I had the luck to be close with my number...

randy bates


----------



## fishslayer1963 (Feb 13, 2004)

*bow*

slayer dyna-cam


----------



## SHANE (Aug 7, 2002)

Shadow Cat With Nitrous


----------



## aa2tn (Apr 9, 2006)

Shadow cat extreme.......XRG limbs......Nitrous X cams (A)......


----------



## copbait (Apr 10, 2006)

razor x riser, elite limbs, nitrous cams!


----------



## drecking (Apr 10, 2006)

*Requested bow...*

C4 Cougar Elite Nitrous


----------



## Johnny43 (Apr 9, 2006)

Shadow Cat X, nitrous......


----------



## late starter (Apr 10, 2006)

*late starter*

I Have Never Won Anything In My Life But I Would Really Love A New Slayer Extreme With Nitrous Cams 28 Inch Draw And 60 Pounds Of Pull


----------



## 06 SB (Apr 8, 2006)

Saber please with the Dyna cam. 60#, 29" @75% Let off. Can I meet the Martin Archery girls if I don't win?

:wink: Thanks!!!
RH


----------



## nhsia (Apr 10, 2006)

*Martin New Compound Bow*

Would love to have:
Martin ShadowCat Extreme Elite NitrousX cams


----------



## Thinker (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi I would like the Shadowcat xtreme thanks


----------



## robbo (Oct 15, 2002)

Shadowcat X Elite with the Nitrous cams.


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

you only have till friday to get your entry in!


----------



## RodS (Jan 18, 2003)

Slayer Extreme SE NITROUS


----------



## hairbear21 (Aug 26, 2005)

hairbear21 said:


> I'll take a Slayer X with Nitrous cams, 28.5" draw, 75% letoff in 70lb weight
> Thanks!


Sorry, left handed as well!


----------



## Bret (Apr 11, 2006)

Slayer Extreme


----------



## tacdriver (Jan 27, 2006)

*Gotta give it a go*

Slayer Extreme, Nitrus Cams, 60# Limbs


----------



## JeepinBowhunter (Mar 27, 2006)

Yup a Slayer EX SE Nitrous, righthanded, 75% LO, 29" Draw, 70LB


----------



## WA. Hunter (Apr 24, 2003)

Slayer Extreme SE w/ Dyna-Cams.


----------



## MichiganBirdman (Sep 25, 2005)

Slayer Extreme with Nitrous cams.


----------



## WVMIKE (Dec 13, 2004)

Shadow Cat extreme / Nos X cams


----------



## thunderduks (Mar 1, 2004)

Slayer Extreme SE nitrous-X


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

*RazorX*

RazorX, Elite limbs, Nitrous Cams, Shoot Thur cable system.


----------



## tmolina (Nov 20, 2005)

*Slayer Xtreme*

Slayer Xtreme..29"draw 70lb max weight


----------



## 7sdad (Jul 5, 2004)

Slayer Extreme SE nitrous-X, 60#, 29"


----------



## 1stRockinArcher (Dec 30, 2002)

Razor X, Elite Limbs, Nitrous X


----------



## b0w_sniper (Oct 11, 2004)

Slayer X 70lbs


----------



## bugleone (Jul 7, 2005)

*Martin for life*

C4 Cougar....70 lbs....Magnum Limbs....Nitrous Cams....27 & 1/2 inch draw


----------



## grumps (Jul 21, 2002)

*slayer x*

Slayer Extreme Nitrous 60# 28"


----------



## Xcen (Mar 14, 2006)

RazorX Elite with NitrousX-Cams and 60#@30,5" :wink:


----------



## wvhuntinnut (Sep 1, 2004)

Slayer Extreme SE nitrous-X

If I win!!!


----------



## archerydoris (Jan 18, 2006)

*Nothing but Martin*

:cocktail: Razor X :cocktail: 50# RH with elite limbs/Nitous X Cams 28"drw


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

*If I Win*

Slayer X with Nitrous Cams


----------



## HunterTom (Apr 11, 2006)

*Bow selection*

I'm easy. I'll take a jaguar.


----------



## DwayneR (Feb 23, 2004)

C4 Elite Nitrous, 40 - 50 pound, 27.5 inch DL.

PS...It is quite obvious there are programmers here....:wink: 


Dwayne


----------



## Leg Man (Jan 31, 2003)

Slayer Extreme - Nitrous cam - 30" - 60 lb (rh)


----------



## Lothaen (Apr 11, 2006)

Razor X 

RH 40lbs


----------



## liquid (Dec 1, 2003)

slayer X riser, Elite limbs, Nitrous cams......


----------



## bigjoe1 (Feb 21, 2006)

Slayer Extreme Nitrous Cam, 29" Draw, 70lb, 65% let off!


----------



## proskinnertts (Mar 8, 2005)

Razor x, nitrous x, elite limbs


----------



## capool (Aug 5, 2003)

*Free Martin*

Razor X elite Nitrous


----------



## Young Jedi (Feb 16, 2005)

*martin*

Martin Slayer extreme
29" 70lbs Nitrous


----------



## Cobra12345 (Mar 8, 2006)

Love my son's shadowcat, make mine the extreme se model. Single cam would be great!


----------



## HoofsUp (Mar 8, 2006)

Slayer Extreme SE nitrous-X


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

When was the drawing going to be held again?

I looked for that info earlier today and couldn't find it.


----------



## Rickb6959 (Jul 11, 2005)

slayer extreme nitrious cam for me.


----------



## fnkybn (Jan 15, 2004)

Q2DEATH said:


> When was the drawing going to be held again?
> 
> I looked for that info earlier today and couldn't find it.


April 17th. Look at the first post on this thread it's towards the middle , above the picture


----------



## scottparker (Mar 31, 2006)

Saber Camo Dyna Cam 29" Draw


----------



## SCDeerSlayer (Feb 24, 2006)

*If I win*

A Slayer X with nitrous cam with 60-70# limbs at 27".


----------



## AndrewH (Apr 12, 2006)

Slayer, dyna cam, camo, 28" 60# draw


----------



## bitterroot (Feb 10, 2006)

*Martin Screamer*

Slayer Extreme SE


----------



## sstevens (Oct 22, 2004)

If I was so lucky I'd take a Martin Shadowcat with Nitrous cams (X-mods if possible) 29" draw length, max 70 # draw weight, right handed.


----------



## azarchhunter (Apr 10, 2006)

*martin compound*

If the numbers match up, i'll take the tigress lt for my wife.It needs to be LH at 26" with dyna (preferred) or tru arc cams:tongue:


----------



## Kurt Walter (Apr 12, 2006)

*What I would like to win*

ShadowCat X RH 70lbs at 28''

:tongue:


----------



## Hersh (Aug 10, 2002)

*Martin*

Shadow Cat Extreme SE Limbs 60# @ 28" Blue ghost flame With whichever cam is the fastest. Hersh


----------



## Nashoba956 (Dec 30, 2005)

*I want it!!! Slayer X*

A Slayer X please!!!!:wink:


----------



## mlafrate (Sep 26, 2004)

Razor X, Elite Limbs, Nitrous Cams!


----------



## hca1290 (Jul 17, 2005)

slayer 26 inch draw 60 lbs


----------



## supertrooper (Mar 28, 2003)

Razor - X Elite


----------



## bsand (Jan 12, 2003)

Shadow Cat Extreme, Magnum, Nitrous Dual cam


----------



## banner (Mar 7, 2006)

c-4 couger elite nitrous cams lefty


----------



## mu1147 (Feb 23, 2006)

I'll take a Slayer SE with the nitrous cams please.


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

2 more days to enter! winner announced on Monday!


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Put me down for a Slayer baby!


----------



## Red Halk (Oct 27, 2005)

*slayer extream - nitrous*

Here is too hoping that the archery gods are smiling on me


----------



## Casts_by_fly (Mar 3, 2005)

*here's to hoping*

slayer extreme, 28.5"
70 lb limbs


----------



## bam344 (Apr 9, 2006)

slayer dyna-cam


----------



## goosespirit (Jun 22, 2004)

Razor x for me


----------



## sanka (Dec 26, 2002)

*My Choice*

RazorX Elite 50-60lb 28" right hand BLUE GARY COFFEY


----------



## DanMar (Mar 12, 2006)

*Introduction*

Hi All,

I'm shooting a Hunter. This is my first post. Looking forward to learning from you all.

DanMar


----------



## 3DHoytShooter (Aug 2, 2003)

Razor X Elite limbs 50-60 30.5 draw Orange


----------



## team_TRX (Feb 26, 2004)

SlayerX with Nitrous cams in Camo...30" draw and 60-70lbs...


----------



## ascmtn (Mar 29, 2006)

Since I stand a solid 1/10000 chance, I'd like to revise mey previous bow selection, please:

*Shadowcat Extreme SE w/Nitrous X* will fit the bill.

mmmmm... I can't wait to shoot it! :wink:


----------



## skull (Nov 29, 2005)

Slayer-Dyna cam


----------



## DBL LUNG (Oct 3, 2005)

Slayer Extreme Nitrous Cam, 29" , 60lb, target colors


----------



## Bowhunr (Nov 16, 2003)

Slayer Extreme SE nitrous-X


----------



## jac74 (Nov 12, 2003)

*Martin Bow*

Razor X SE Dyna cam


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

joelc said:


> 2 more days to enter! winner announced on Monday!


that is a great thing you guys are doing!!


----------



## teeroy (Aug 16, 2004)

slayerx, 28" draw, 70#


----------



## TreeJumper (Apr 21, 2003)

Slayer with nitrous cams 60-70


----------



## Elf Friend (Mar 1, 2003)

slayerX should I win.


----------



## Terp Hunter (Nov 17, 2005)

[email protected] ...#70....Lh. If I'm going to be that lucky please include a gaurantee thatitwon't ever miss a deer. Oh well...I can dream can't I????


Terp


----------



## nokpoint (Apr 5, 2006)

*winner*

C4 Couger


----------



## melman (Mar 1, 2004)

*martin bow*

slayer se nitrous cams black


----------



## goldtip45 (Feb 14, 2004)

*martin bow*

c4 elite with nitrous cam --27 in draw--40 to 50 lbs for target archery!


----------



## Alexwi (Mar 26, 2006)

Slayer-X, Nitrous X


----------



## archery1024 (Feb 19, 2006)

*winning bow*

ill take 5th one from left side :darkbeer:


----------



## firstproject82 (Aug 2, 2005)

Slayer extreme for me please


----------



## archery1024 (Feb 19, 2006)

archery1024 said:


> ill take 5th one from left side :darkbeer:


28 inch draw with 50-60 lbs limbs in target color black


----------



## 64500xl (Dec 20, 2005)

Razorx SE with Tru Arc+ cams


----------



## archery1024 (Feb 19, 2006)

archery1024 said:


> 28 inch draw with 50-60 lbs limbs in target color black


shadow cat 

cant wait get my winning bow from martin 

what a good bow company gave alway brand new bow :darkbeer:


----------



## horstie (Nov 19, 2005)

*My choice is ....*

Shadowcat Elite Nitrous X 

Thanks :darkbeer:


----------



## Chupacabras (Feb 10, 2006)

Razor X Elite/ Nitrous


----------



## Natedawg (Feb 27, 2006)

razor elite....lefty 28" draw

nitrous


----------



## slider1 (Dec 16, 2003)

Slayer!!! Any one want to Purchase it? I'm taking offer's!!! Good Luck


----------



## Northforker (Oct 11, 2004)

Slayer Extreme SE

70# limbs
Tru Arc+ Cams


----------



## DBLUNG (Mar 14, 2006)

*Slayer*

Slayer Extreme Nitrous
Thanks


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X (Mar 12, 2005)

ShadowCat Extreme Elite, 60# at 28.5" draw length. Nitrous X Cams.


----------



## jwbagm (Dec 12, 2004)

*yep this one will do*

Slayer Extreme SE nitrous-X


----------



## Target 1 (Jul 22, 2002)

*Bow*

Razor x Nitrous-x elite limbs camo


----------



## S4 300-60 (Mar 18, 2003)

RazorX Elite Nitrous.........................


----------



## kax (Mar 29, 2006)

Slayer Extreme


----------



## runnerguy (Apr 6, 2006)

Slayer x Nitrous x sounds good to me......


----------



## rrussell (Apr 5, 2006)

*slayer X*

slayer X with #70 lb. limbs and 29 1/2 inch draw.:wink:


----------



## Blueblood (Nov 30, 2005)

Slayer Extreme SE nitrous cams/in camo


----------



## LA Hunter (Mar 3, 2006)

*martin bow*

Slayer X


----------



## ropelie (Nov 19, 2004)

Slayer Extreme SE nitrous-X


----------



## alain (Dec 10, 2003)

Slayer extreme , nitrous cam


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

slayer x with nitrous cam in black


----------



## 2 Ultras (Jul 7, 2005)

Slayr X, Dyna Cam


----------



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

Yes I did apply as you all have you done, however If I do happen to win this thing (Which aint gonna happen anyway)....I would give it to someone here on AT that deserves it...Good luck Ladies and Gentlemen....:wink:


----------



## firesafety3 (Mar 13, 2006)

Slayer Extreme SE w/ Nitrous X 65# 29"


----------



## Shaft (Mar 24, 2004)

*Shadow Cat X*

Shadow Cat X
Magnum limbs
Nitrous cams


----------



## ascmtn (Mar 29, 2006)

archerdad said:


> that is a great thing you guys are doing!!


I agree, and as a marketing professional I have to say a brilliant marketing move. Most everyone who enters probably goes to the Martin website to look over the current Martin offerings. No complaint here, as my signature proves where my preferences are! 

Good luck to all... it will be really exciting to see who gets their dream bow and to hear their feedback after receiving it. I'd love to win it, but honestly I hope the winner is someone in need of a new bow.

I'll definitely tip back a couple of Old Peculiar Ales in honor of the winner! :darkbeer: :darkbeer:


----------



## mtymse (Nov 29, 2003)

*If I win....*

Make mine a Slayer with Nitrous cam (Left handed 26" draw please)

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## gpwwalker (Apr 13, 2006)

shadow cat extreme


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 3, 2003)

*Slayer extreme, LH, nitrous x, 60#, 29*

Hope this time.


----------



## shooterspal (Jan 17, 2006)

*heres what i would like*

I'm new to Martin , Id like a one cam , around 35 inches long . I no everyone will get a laugh out of this one .


----------



## creepingdeath (Mar 28, 2005)

*Bow pick*

Orion, Dyna cam


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Slayer X


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

Slayer X with Nitrous Cams.


----------



## KINETIC_NRG (Jan 29, 2006)

I'd sure like a Slayer X with nitrous cams.
Whoever wins this is one lucky sucka!!!


----------



## PaP&Ybowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

I'll take a slayer with nitrous x


----------



## RICHFORESTCo (May 25, 2005)

*slayer xtreme*

Slayer xtreme 60# w/ nitrous B cam.


----------



## elkstalker (Jan 15, 2006)

Blue Razor-x elite 60lb 30in


----------



## Josh_Putman (Jun 18, 2004)

Slayer X with Nitrous cams, Please.  

Oh yeah, 29" draw, right hand, 60# :wink:


----------



## hillbilly01 (Sep 9, 2004)

P3 Phantom Magnum w/ Nitrous (right hand)

Thanks!


----------



## Danish archer (Nov 2, 2003)

*If I win*

RH 60# 29" Slayer Extreme SE nitrous-X


----------



## dong63 (Apr 13, 2006)

Martin Saber


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

Slayer Extreme w/ nitrous x cams. Black riser, camo limbs. SWEEEET!


----------



## pyandbc (Dec 18, 2003)

OMG would I love to have that Slayer with the Nitrious cam MMMMM I can taste the deer meat now. Man what a cool bow.


----------



## thirst4power (Jan 5, 2006)

*Martin Bow Selection*

Slayer X with Nitrous cams, Please. 

Oh yeah, 28" draw, right hand, 70#


----------



## bodgoat (Apr 12, 2006)

Shadow cat extreme


----------



## idahoelkinstructor (Jan 3, 2006)

Left hand, Slayer X, Nitrous cam


----------



## cajunshooter (Dec 28, 2004)

Slayer X for me, 70#


----------



## Olink (Jan 10, 2003)

Razor X, Nitrous X cams


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

Well, I have a Slayer Extreme SE, Nitrous-X in camo, I guess, maybe one in Colorado Copper or a RazorX Magnum with Nitrous-X or......


----------



## MnArch (Sep 6, 2005)

Razor x Elite Nitrous x


----------



## skeeter5 (Jan 24, 2006)

Slayer Extreme with NItrous for me!


----------



## Ken K (Sep 15, 2004)

Slayer X nitrous


----------



## BadgerFan (Nov 12, 2004)

Slayer Extreme SE nitrous X


----------



## Christopher Lee (Apr 14, 2005)

The longest ATA Martin bow with a single cam please. :wink:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Joel, can you tell me if my guess is hot or cold?

And how long will it take for you to get the bow to Ohio? :wink:


----------



## Milkman (Jan 18, 2006)

Slayer Extreme


----------



## outfishin_ (Apr 13, 2006)

Slayer Extreme SE nitrous-X


----------



## SpotShy (Mar 14, 2005)

Slayer X with Nitrous Cams, 26" Draw, 60LB!!!!!

Pick me! Pick me!!!!!


----------



## ETX (Dec 23, 2003)

Slayer Extreme


----------



## Solar (Dec 14, 2005)

Razer X
29.5 draw
70#

thanks
Chris


----------



## pac_man (Feb 7, 2006)

Shadowcat, Nitrous Cams, Magnum limbs,
not that im picky or anything....:wink: :lock1: :banana: :nixon:


----------



## djclaus (Feb 14, 2006)

*Slayer Extreme SE Nitrous X cams*

Slayer Extreme SE Nitrous X cams


----------



## Kent (Dec 30, 2005)

ShadowCat Elite, Nitrous X, 50-60lb. Thank you very much.


----------



## fireguy (Dec 28, 2003)

Shadowcat extreme, nitrous cams 70 lbs


----------



## v8esprit (Oct 5, 2005)

I'd like a Razor X with Elite Limbs, Nitrous X Shoot Through in Blue
-Lox


----------



## Bottmhtr (Feb 19, 2004)

slayer xtreme, se, dynacam, nitrous, tru arc, 6.5 brace height.


----------



## SSNIGHTMARE (Mar 26, 2005)

slayer extreme nitrious cam


----------



## dudley152 (Nov 21, 2003)

RazorX SE Dyna-Cam


----------



## solstice (Apr 2, 2006)

Martin Tiger...for my brother


----------



## zozoka (Apr 10, 2006)

Slayer Extreme - nitrous cam


----------



## BOWJOE (Mar 1, 2003)

slayer extreme nitrous cam


----------



## archeryogar (May 26, 2005)

*camo shadowcat*

I would like a camo shadow cat with nitrous cams please and thankyou


----------



## Crayfish (May 11, 2004)

I'll take a Shadowcat Extreme SE with Nitrous cams, 28" draw, 65lb max. Thank you ... I can't wait! :wink: 

... Crayfish


----------



## Euklid (Feb 20, 2005)

Slayr Extreme


----------



## nightfire (Mar 12, 2004)

Razor X Elite Nitros X


----------



## brian7.62 (Feb 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## vonottoexperien (Nov 4, 2005)

A fast one, with a 32" draw. thx  I'll use it for 3D.


----------



## RCL (Apr 23, 2004)

Slayer Extreme


----------



## Jeff Cannon (Feb 3, 2006)

Slayer Xtreme with nitrous cams


----------



## WJD (Mar 26, 2005)

*Shadowcat Extreme*

Shadowcat Extreme, Elite limbs NOS X cams, 65lbs.

WJD


----------



## ultratec1 (Jan 3, 2005)

Razor elite silver flame or black nickel 
27" draw


----------



## quickshot (Apr 12, 2006)

Martin Shadow Cat


----------



## RichP (Feb 11, 2006)

slayer extreme


----------



## hillemonster (Mar 19, 2005)

Shadow Cat elite with nitrous cams.50-60# thanks!


----------



## thedogmother (Jan 8, 2004)

Slayer x w/Nitrous cams


----------



## rhbuckmaster (Mar 22, 2006)

Slayer-X


----------



## hunterdad (Jan 6, 2005)

slayer extreme camo!


----------



## Pabigwoods (Feb 25, 2005)

shadow cat SE Dyna cam


----------



## gvincent (Dec 14, 2002)

Slayer Extreme w/ nitrous X
26", 60#


----------



## j3dgu (Jan 18, 2006)

Slayer Extreme nitrous


----------



## BlueRidge (Dec 12, 2005)

Slayer-X SE Nitrous 28.5" DL


----------



## AngryDog (Jun 22, 2004)

*Shadowcat Extreme SE with Nitrous*

 Shadowcat Extreme SE with Nitrous cams, 28" draw, 65lb max


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

Slayer Extreme nitrous, 70 pounds, 28.5"


----------



## wwarrior (Mar 28, 2005)

c4 cougar elite 29 Draw 65#


----------



## PhotoDuck (Jul 17, 2004)

ShadowCat X Elite 50# Nitrous


----------



## SilentSniper (Sep 1, 2005)

*Plese pick me!!!*

Slayer Extreme SE nitrous-X


----------



## johnnybravo74 (Dec 15, 2005)

razorx elite 31" 60#


----------



## somersetcabin (Jan 26, 2004)

*bow*

Slayer extreme, nitrous cams


----------



## kywst (Dec 22, 2005)

*Bow*

Razor X Elite


----------



## kosy1993 (Nov 17, 2005)

*I want a slayer extreme with nitrous cam*

Thanks


----------



## mrs. watts (Apr 14, 2006)

C4 Cougar Elite Nitrous


----------



## bjc68speed (Sep 17, 2005)

Slayer X W nitrous


----------



## wjk58 (Jan 30, 2003)

slayer x Nitrous lh 28 60 # thanks


----------



## Elshan (Apr 13, 2006)

razorx with nitrous cams


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

RazorX Elite nitrous sunburst 60# 29" DL nitrous


----------



## VorTexan (Jan 8, 2005)

Slayr Extreme w/ Nitrous


----------



## ART (Feb 24, 2003)

razor X, elite limb, nitrous X cams


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

*Reply*

Hello
For me it would be the,Razor X Riser-Elie Limbs-Nitrours Cams at 50 pounds.

Unk] I'll have this :darkbeer: while I wait :wink:


----------



## Stuffem (Aug 9, 2003)

Slayr Extreme with nitrous


----------



## x-ring-1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Slayer Extreme with Nitrious cams


----------



## ArcheryTalk-In (Apr 11, 2006)

*Razor X risor*

I would love to have a Razor X risor


----------



## shelbz98 (Nov 6, 2002)

slayer w/nitrousx


----------



## skarcher (Feb 7, 2006)

A Slayer Extreme with nitrous cams would be perfect.


----------



## Brian (Apr 28, 2003)

I would like a Slayer X SE Nitrous 60# LH


----------



## goldjay (Feb 15, 2006)

*Want to try Traditional Vision Longbow*

Would like to receive the wonderfully handcrafted Vision longbow.
I would like it to be 60# at 28 inches.


----------



## Extremesolo (May 27, 2003)

SlayerX, Nitrous, 29", #70


----------



## jxw6963 (Sep 27, 2005)

Shadowcat EX Magnum

27"
55-70# 
75%

thanks


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

*If I should be so lucky*

Slayer


----------



## sharonturner123 (Apr 14, 2006)

Tigress Elite Tru Arc+


----------



## Gritty (Dec 18, 2003)

Not real familiar with the Martin Line but if a Slayer Nitrous goes to 31 1/2" Well?? I could shoot one.


----------



## ted 10ga (Apr 11, 2006)

slayer extreme with nitrous cam at 29"


----------



## squishall (Apr 14, 2006)

C4 Elite Nitrous


----------



## ellenbriana (Apr 14, 2006)

Martin Archery Tigress Magnum Dyna Camo


----------



## ATB (Apr 14, 2006)

*Martin Bow Giveaway*

I would like the Martin Slayer Extreme Nitrous please, thanks for the opportunity a great giveaway


----------



## cheetahlover (Apr 14, 2006)

slayer nitrous x-cam


----------



## alloutdoors (Mar 3, 2004)

slayer nitrous x-cam


----------



## 2nd Nature (Apr 3, 2006)

*Pick ME*

Slayer X, Nitrous cams, 28"dl, RH,
Shawn F.


----------



## Rdhunter55 (Apr 14, 2006)

I'd be happy with a C4 se with tru arch left handed 60lb at 28 inch draw thank you


----------



## JackZ (Jun 5, 2004)

Slayer X, Nitrous cams, 30"dl, RH,
JackZ


----------



## bornagain (Mar 24, 2005)

Slayer X, camo, nitrous cams


----------



## jcurtis (Apr 13, 2006)

Slayer Extreme SE nitrous-X


----------



## CT11 (Feb 24, 2006)

Tiger!! Son needs a bow


----------



## oleg (Feb 26, 2003)

Razor X Elite


----------



## BowTechSlinger (Mar 25, 2006)

*I choose*

Martin Revelation


----------



## MotherLode (Dec 9, 2005)

Shadowcat


----------



## TAP (May 28, 2002)

SlayR Nitrous......short mods......


----------



## PaulyB. (Jul 14, 2005)

*Martin*

Shadowcat X Nitrous Magnum limbs


----------



## bowbug (Sep 17, 2004)

Slayer Extreme SE nitrous


----------



## ak47tim (Apr 14, 2006)

c4 cougar elite nitrous camo


----------



## lkark (May 5, 2005)

*gimme*

razor with nitrous cams


----------



## baldmountain (Apr 21, 2003)

A Razor X elite

Although I'm really a recurve guy. I'd prefer an Aroura or Dreamcatcher.


----------



## ksarcher (May 22, 2002)

Razor x, nitrous x, elite limbs

Stan


----------



## LoneArrow (Feb 26, 2006)

Please let me win the Slayer :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## Gerry50 (Feb 6, 2006)

I would love a ShadowCat Extreme SE :wink:


----------



## HeadHunter (Jul 2, 2003)

*Dream sheet*

Slayer X, nitrous cams.


----------



## spiralcamer (Apr 26, 2004)

Razor X SE Tru Arc Cam RH


----------



## Blacktail Boy (Feb 11, 2006)

If I get lucky I would like to get the Slayer Extreme 70 lb in 27 inch draw.

Thanks!!

Blacktail Boy


----------



## Tailhunter (Jul 15, 2003)

P3phantom, Magnum Limbs, Nitrous Cams (camo, 70lbs., 30") :wink:


----------



## nosnah (May 26, 2002)

c4 cougar elite


----------



## rjs (Apr 7, 2005)

Slayer Extreme!!!


----------



## rocketshooter (Dec 26, 2005)

rjs said:


> Slayer Extreme!!!


 ME too!


----------



## Arrowsarc (Jul 11, 2004)

Slayer Extreme


----------



## CLB (Oct 2, 2004)

Slayer X, nitrous cams

CLB


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

shadowcat elite


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 7, 2005)

Razor X Nitrous cams


----------



## hoytum (May 27, 2005)

*hoytum*

razor x 50 lbs nitrous cams


----------



## bpwhuntingnut (Jul 4, 2005)

*winner*

If I would win it would be the quest.


----------



## Deadeye33 (Dec 17, 2003)

*Easter present??*

I would like to get the Slayer Extreme 70 lb in 28 inch draw.

Deadeye33:tongue:


----------



## 356grainGT (Apr 7, 2006)

shadowcat extreme se


----------



## da_bowguy (Feb 2, 2006)

Slayer X, nitrous cams.


----------



## Top Cat (Jun 22, 2002)

ShadowCat - Nitrous X Cams and Shoot through system if that is possible? 
Don't know much about Martin Bows but if you let me win I will try to do better:wink:


----------



## Hoytman1 (Dec 12, 2002)

*Ditto*

RazorX Elite Nitrous cams


----------



## lil_willie04 (Apr 14, 2006)

*razor x with elite limbs 60lbs*

ttt


----------



## BOWPRK (May 25, 2002)

P3 with nitrous cams


----------



## Deacon (Apr 14, 2006)

*Contest*

RazorX, Elite Limbs, NitrousX Cams, 60 Lbs.


----------



## speterson701 (Feb 10, 2006)

Slayer X - dyna cam


----------



## Rocko (Jan 25, 2004)

*Martin*

Slayer extreme, Camo, Nitrous 30" Draw!!


----------



## upbowhunter (Jun 21, 2004)

slayer extreme


----------



## tenspot40 (Apr 8, 2006)

razor x elite


----------



## cobowhntr (Jan 1, 2005)

*i won*

:wink: slayer x


----------



## alby (May 24, 2005)

Slayer X


----------



## CEB (Jul 29, 2002)

Razor X Elite


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Razor X Elite with Nitrous X cams.


Sag.


----------



## Turk Hunter (Mar 1, 2006)

Slayer Extreme Nitrious Cam


----------



## x-finder (Apr 1, 2006)

*martin bow givaway*

martin c-4 elite w/nitrous x:wink:


----------



## nub. (Mar 13, 2004)

*60 lbs*

Razor X Elite with Nitrous X cams.


----------



## zitto (Feb 28, 2005)

razorx elite nitrous


----------



## BEARCOUNTRY (Aug 23, 2003)

Razor X Elite Nitrous cam


----------



## dzingale (Mar 11, 2004)

Razor X Elite Nitros X in Nickel


----------



## Stubbleduck (Apr 1, 2005)

Slayer Extreme


----------



## PhilFree (Dec 19, 2005)

*Slayer X - Nitrous-X Cam*

Slayer X - Nitrous-X Cam
Good Luck Everyone!


----------



## Bearguy (Mar 8, 2004)

*Razorx Elite Nitros*

Razorx Elite with the Nitros Cams.
Thanks


----------



## SHORTHORN (Mar 12, 2004)

Razor X Elite Nitros for me...


----------



## bowhunter0916 (Apr 18, 2005)

*c4 for me please*

Can you have the Martin Lady deliver mine, please? I would like a C4 Elite with Nitrous!!! Cams that is. In Orange if it is available. If not, silver flames would be great, too.


----------



## gmherps (Jul 18, 2005)

C4 Cougar Elite Nitrous Cam


----------



## jayhawkmarauder (Mar 31, 2006)

slayer x - n cams


----------



## BAYOUBENGALS (Jan 15, 2003)

*razor x*

I believe a razor x se with truarc cams.


----------



## archerspro1404 (Feb 15, 2006)

slayer x with nitrous cam


----------



## nxfedlt1 (Apr 15, 2006)

razor x!


----------



## TXHillCountry (May 9, 2003)

*slayer extreme se*

will be my pick


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

*Yea Slayer EX Nitrous cams*



GVDocHoliday said:


> Slayer Extreme SE nitrous-X


same goes for me!
:darkbeer:


----------



## HollowMan (Jan 28, 2006)

Slayer Extreme.....


----------



## Always_peekin (Aug 4, 2005)

*I won!*

Slayer Extreme shall slay the bambi's this year, buh bye switchback hellllloooo Slayer. Now i can sell my Shadowcat Elite.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Razor X-Elite


----------



## marko (Feb 27, 2003)

*martin bow*

Razor X 50 t0 60


----------



## thebeav (Jul 1, 2005)

Razor X, Elite nitros cams for me as well.


----------



## JeffreySlayR (Mar 1, 2006)

JeffreySlayR said:


> Slayer eXtreme, SE Limbs, Nitrous X Cams, Shoot through system.


----------



## bowmedic (Jun 2, 2004)

I am in .. I would like a RazorX SE with a DynaCam. Thnaks for the opportunity to win. Steve


----------



## Ib4Hoyt (Jan 19, 2004)

I guess thats all she wrote!:zip:


----------



## Ib4Hoyt (Jan 19, 2004)

at least in the east


----------



## SaskBow (Apr 16, 2005)

*Pick Me*

Slayer Extreme SE nitrous-X


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

I don't think it is midnight yet in Walla Walla, but like all good things maybe this is based on EST.:wink:


----------



## eddie lee (Feb 24, 2003)

Camo Slayer Extreme Nitrous cam!! 

Eddie Fosnaugh


----------



## FowlHabit (Mar 16, 2006)

I'll take the SlayerX:nixon:


----------



## stewart76 (Jan 13, 2005)

shadowcat extreme


----------



## BACKYARDSHOTER (Jan 19, 2006)

*Win*

Razor X Se Limbs Nitrousx A Cams Target Colors.


----------



## Dannyw (Feb 22, 2006)

a slayer in competetion colors


----------



## rcher1313 (Jan 14, 2003)

Razor X elite with nitrous x cams


----------



## Nexus6 (Jan 27, 2003)

Slayer Extreme with Nitrous Cams.


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

RazorX with se limbs, sweet bow mmmmm I could use a new bow.


----------



## CWDHUNTER (Jan 26, 2003)

Slayer


----------



## Biketrax (Nov 3, 2005)

*Wow I Won!*

Raxor X E Tru arc RED
28.5 " thank you very much


----------



## Bill3 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Martin Bow Drawing*

My choice of bow would be the Razor X with the Nitrous X B Cams, Nitrous X Cables, Elite Limbs at 70lbs. Thank you. Bill


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Congratulatios, Biketrax. :cocktail: 


Sag.


----------



## uncletj (Feb 28, 2004)

slayer


----------



## dirty651 (Aug 28, 2005)

Slayer X...


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Congrats BikeTrax!!! Easton94


----------



## Justicebro (Dec 24, 2004)

17,777


----------



## RCE1 (Jul 16, 2005)

*I would like to win...*

slayer extreme nitrous 70lb. 29 inch draw


----------



## msk565 (Aug 10, 2005)

shadowcat x


----------



## elkaholic 321 (Jan 29, 2006)

Slayer Dyna Cam


----------



## brwneyedgrl (Nov 25, 2005)

shadowcat x -camo


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Uhhhh, didn't somebody win??? Easton94


----------



## Silver Pine (Dec 9, 2005)

Drawing Ends April 14th, 2006 - winner announced April 17th, 2006.


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

EASTON94 said:


> Uhhhh, didn't somebody win??? Easton94


No, that was their claim. I expect Martin will make an official statement when the name/number is drawn.

I wonder how they will handle the late entries.
I'm amazed at how things go around here. People always enter after the deadline. And in this case the thread has been on the front page for almost three weeks.

But what do I care. I can't even win a free ticket playing instant lottery.


----------



## smithcanton (Mar 27, 2006)

*Martin Archery Fan*

When I win I would like a Shadow Cat Elite with Black riser and nitrous X in 31 in. draw. I have shot a lot of archery with Martin equiptment and cannot say one thing bad about any product or service. I wish all companys were this good!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lastcaveman (Nov 4, 2003)

Slayer Xtreme with all the goodies ( I couldn`t find the info on the limbs and cams.)


----------



## Archery Addict (Aug 11, 2005)

*Martin Bow*

40-50 pound, Razor-X Elite limbs with nitrous x cams:wink:


----------



## kclarry (Feb 11, 2006)

Camo C4 Elite black limbs with Nitrous X-cams


----------



## Joe P. (Jan 13, 2004)

Razor x, elite limbs, nitrous x... Camo of course


----------



## DBArcher (Aug 25, 2004)

Slayer extreme 27 inch 60 pound


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Myk said:


> No, that was their claim. I expect Martin will make an official statement when the name/number is drawn.
> 
> I wonder how they will handle the late entries.
> I'm amazed at how things go around here. People always enter after the deadline. And in this case the thread has been on the front page for almost three weeks.
> ...



LOL and they just keep signin in!! I cant win nothin either, guess i'll get my bow the ol fashioned way....work a bunch of OT or 6 months same as $! LOL...I am lookin forward 2 getting out on the 3d course!! Easton94


----------



## sportsdog (May 13, 2003)

How about a Shadow Cat X.


----------



## passin through (Oct 11, 2005)

Martin Slayer extreme. 29" at 70 pounds.


----------



## Josh Michaelis (Sep 16, 2004)

Isnt the Contest over? U guys can quit entering now


----------



## vioc (Jan 30, 2006)

*martin bow*

saber


----------



## blackswamp (Mar 25, 2006)

*martin bow*

slayer x 
camo
nitrous cams
29" 70lbs


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

Josh Michaelis said:


> Isnt the Contest over? U guys can quit entering now


They must be some of your future car salesmen :wink:


----------



## slippery (Feb 21, 2006)

If I am lucky RAZOR X


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Josh Michaelis said:


> Isnt the Contest over? U guys can quit entering now


We tried that Josh they just keep on saying what bow they want...say it enough and it'll come true right!! Lol, Easton94


----------



## PB in WI (Dec 18, 2004)

Slayer Extreme SE Nitrous X would be just fine thank you. :wink:


----------



## luv3D (Apr 15, 2003)

The Martin Bow I would love to own and shoot would be the SLAYER X:tongue:


----------



## mbelke77 (Apr 16, 2006)

*hi to all of you bow finatics!!!*

I would like to win the Slayer Extreme Nitrous


----------



## shiznat (Mar 29, 2003)

*bow options*

I would like to win a razor x with elite limbs and the nitrous cams and the it would have to be have to be black


----------



## mjbrady (Dec 16, 2005)

Saber Dyna-cam 29.5 inch draw


----------



## camodawg (Aug 14, 2005)

*Martin Bow*

Left hand Sabre 28" @ 70


----------



## Bowtech182 (Sep 29, 2005)

Slayer x nitrous cam please


----------



## cneelk44 (Apr 7, 2005)

slayer extreme please


----------



## leonl (Feb 25, 2006)

*bow*

left handed slayer x nitrous cams


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

THE CONTEST IS OVER GUYS....well actually it was over a long time ago when I gave out my number:wink: :darkbeer:


----------



## xXxSABERxXx (Feb 24, 2005)

the contest is over and i was announced as the winner


----------



## xXxSABERxXx (Feb 24, 2005)

:wink: :tongue: i hope atleast


----------



## Mark Randall (Apr 16, 2006)

*Great way to get started*

Shadow Cat X 
Magnum Limbs 
Nitrous Cams


----------



## Mr. Cougar (Apr 17, 2006)

*Oh jeeez if I win this*

*I'LL TAKE THE STOCK RAZOR X WITH NITROUS CAMS:darkbeer: *


----------



## Sirs (Apr 3, 2006)

A tigress for my wife


----------



## grouse (Dec 9, 2003)

slayer extreme w/ nitrous


----------



## DAKOTA RUSSELL (Apr 7, 2006)

ill take the slayer x


----------



## DLShooter (Apr 24, 2005)

*I hope I have better luck here than Powerball!*

If I would win, I would choose a Mercury for my son!


----------



## WesTDC (Feb 9, 2006)

Slayer Extreme SE w/Nitrous X


----------



## BowtechMaster (Apr 17, 2006)

*A New Martin.....YES!*

Slayer Extreme SE w/Nitrous X please.


----------



## DDaily (Mar 14, 2003)

You Snooze You Loose boys it was last night


----------



## GONZO (Sep 9, 2003)

so,,,,,,,,,do this mean all the boot licking is over with ,  or will we continue to see it escalate :darkbeer: LOL


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

Mark Randall said:


> Shadow Cat X
> Magnum Limbs
> Nitrous Cams



Not exactly...you're way late.


----------



## TXHillCountry (May 9, 2003)

So who won???


----------



## leon j chartier (Dec 12, 2004)

I will take a slayer extreme with the nitrous cams please.


----------



## Elanus axillaris (Mar 17, 2006)

*Change of plans shot nitros x today - wow*

When I wil I'll take a Slayer extreme with nitrous X 27" draw, 60 pounds:wink: :tongue: 

Thanks.


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

Uhhh
I thought it ended on the 14th and the winner was to be annouced today?

Anyone hear anything?


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

Slayer Extreme, Nitrous

Automan


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

It's still 6:00am in Washinton...gonna probably have to wait til the afternoon for an announcment.


----------



## Dredly (May 10, 2005)

can we at least lock this thread and let it sink to the depths of AT history?


----------



## horseman308 (Apr 17, 2006)

I couldn't tell if the contest was over yet. If not:
Shadowcat X Elite with Nitrous cams.
If it is: oh well.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

And the winner is....  While :darkbeer: I'm waiting.... :darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer:


----------



## bowtechvft (Feb 23, 2006)

slayer extreme


----------

